# D20Modern: Gangs of Texas [PG -17] OOC



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

Disclaimer:  I'm from Houston and I'm taking major dramatic license in everything that I do.  If any of this bothers you, think of it as an alternate universe.  Also it has nothing to do with the movie "Gangs of New York" as I have not seen it yet.  

Setting: Houston, Texas
Time: Present Day

After the wake of the Enron scandal and disaster the once bustling "Space City" has been devastated by economic loss.  As the woes trickle down, it begins to affect the worse sectors of the metropolis.  The mood of the city is one of depression with people hiding more within their routines, afraid of financial insecurities.  Because of that, charity organizations that once helped those in desparate need no longer have access to that money.

The Fifth ward has always been the hailed as the worst place to live, and now even the proudest residents are feeling the strain of that more than ever.  Three gangs(Los Lobos, Chong Chong Tong, Bloody Panthers) have split the territory of fifth ward and surrounding areas between themselves now have begun warfare over who will control this portion of the city.  In the course of two days five innocent bystanders have been mowed down in drive by shootings.

A vigilante group has sprung up calling themselves the "Soliders of the Cross" and has been doing their own brand of bloody justice to the streets.  Unfortunately, sometimes they can be as bad as the gangs in dispensing their racist "justice".

If that wasn't enough, in the past two weeks a new serial killer has entered the metropolis, stalking prostitutes and leaving the mangled bodies for the police to find.

In these desparate times, a select few will rise up from their ordinary lives and become heroic figures as they battle against the Gangs of Texas.

TYRANICAL DM's RULES

This is a highly political game requiring people who want deep character interaction.  There will be many times where you can engage in violent battle scenes if you so choose, sometimes your choices will make them unavoidable.

Players must post at least ONCE per day.  Preferably once in the morning and once at night.  The TDM(tyranical dm) will promise to post at least twice a day.

Please try not to make "one sentence post".  The atmosphere and flavor of the story is as potent as you can contribute to it.  Also please read over your posts for grammar or spelling errors.

CHARACTER GENERATION

You're all affliated with the 5th Ward, one of the worse slums in Houston.  Whether you live there currently, grew up there and escaped, work there either in a soup kitchen, free clinic, as a police officer, etc, belong to a philantropic organization that works there...whatever.  All of you are ordinary citizens who have never had a true adventure in your life other than the usual activities associated with your profession.  You don't start out already as heroes but you have heroic potential in you.

Everyone starts as 1st Level with a 32 point buy and you must choose an occupation.

A detailed background history is required.  If you choose feats, you must have a good reason for choosing them.  ie: no military type feats unless you've been in the military! etc...and how did you get access to those kinds of guns? etc...Remember that the police will be active and if you're involved in anything illegal, you can run afoul of the police if caught.  So if you've got a restricted or illegal gun, brandishing it in public is not a good idea.

I'm adding a new twist...starting age benefits so I need you to give me your exact age.  Subtract or add this from your original scores to get your benefits/detriments.  These apply only to your starting characters and are not cumulative.

Description(age range) str/con/dex/wis/int/cha
Child(8-12) -1/+3/+3/-1/-1/-3
Teen(13-17) 0/+2/+2/-2/-1/-1
Young Adult(18-21) 0/+1/+1/-1/-1/0
Adult(22-27) Original Score
Experienced Adult (28-34) 0/0/-1/+1/0/0
High Experienced Adult (35-39) 0/-1/-1/+1/+1/0
Early Middle Age (40-49) -1/-1/-1/+2/+1/0
Later Middle Age (50-59) -1/-2/-2/+2/+2/+1
Old (60-79) -2/-2/-2/+2/+2/+2
Venerable (80+) -3/-3/-3/+3/+3/+3

Please post your character ideas here and I'll check them over for approval before creating a rogue gallery for you to post in.

So far the people I have interested in this game are the following:
Gwolf
Garyh
Krizzel
So if they are still interested, posting a response in this thread would be a nice confirmation.

I would like maybe one more...if I'm feeling inclined to be generous, perhaps 2 more.  I will be picky on who I allow into this game.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm first!  I'm first!  

Put me down for a Strong Hero, Adult!  Details to be edited in...


He's a big, tough-guy mechanic who's somewhere between a gang member and a vigilante.  And he's an african-american with a vietnamese girlfriend who's parents hate him.  I'll delve more into history later because I don't have the time to post now.  

STR  17  cost 13
DEX  13  cost 5
CON  14  cost 6
INT  10  cost 2
WIS  10  cost 2
CHA  12  cost 4

HP: 10
AP: 5

Occupation: Blue Collar (craft-mech, intimidate, repair)

Feats:  Pesonal Firearms Proficiency, Brawl
Talent:  Extreme Effort

Skills: 
(3+0)*4 = 12
Craft (Mech)  +2/2
Intimidate  +3/2
Know (streetwise)  +3/3
Profession  +2/2
Repair  +3/2+1
Read/Write Vietnamese

Subject to change: tweaking ability scores (would like more con/str maybe), occupation (thinking about criminal)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

wait a minute...  players are supposed to WANT to roleplay....  in TEXAS??!!     <--big wink

The first thing my character would do is pack his bags, and get on the first transportation-vehicle he could find to get out of there!


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2003)

I would be very interested in playing in this one.  I actually got lost in Houston and ended up in the fiftth ward at like 1:00 am(very very scary - especially for not being from around there).

I can post frequently (as I'm on the boards almost all day - lurking) either at work or home.

Keia


_EDIT:  Here is Malcolm Winters_ 

Malcolm Winters 
Male Human Fast Hero 1: HD 1d8+4d4+6; hp 32; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Speed 40ft; AC 15 (+4 Dex, +1 Armor); Reach 5x5, Melee Brawl +2 1d6+2.  Allegiances:  Good/Family/School

SV Fort +2, Ref +6, Will -1; 

Str 14  [Cost 6]
Dex 18  [Cost 10 +2 Age]
Con 14  [Cost 4 +2 Age]
Int 12  [Cost 5 –1 Age]
Wis  8  [Cost 2 –2 Age]
Cha  12 [Cost 5 –1 Age]

Action Points: 5 

Skills   24 points total [ranks + abilities + modifiers]:  
Balance +6 [1 ranks. +4 Dex, +1 Athlete], 
Drive +6 [1 ranks, +4 Dex, +1 Athlete], 
Escape Artist +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex], 
Hide +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex], 
Knowledge (Current Events) +2 [1 ranks, +1 Int], 
Knowledge (pop culture) +2 [1 ranks, +1 Int],
Knowledge (streetwise) +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int],
Move Silently +7 [3 ranks, +4 Dex],
Read/Write(Spanish),
Speak Language (Spanish),
Sleight of Hand +5 [1 ranks, +4 Dex],
Tumble +9 [4 ranks, +4 Dex, +1 Athlete]

Feats:  Combat Reflexes[1st], Heroic Surge[1st], Brawl [from Athlete]
Talents:  Evasion (Fast),

Occupation:  Athlete

Wealth: 12 + 1 [from Athlete].

Possessions (worn):  Casual clothing, leather jacket, photojournalists vest, fake ID (concealed in vest), Metal Baton, Stun gun, cell phone, Day pack, 

Possessions (in backpack): Miscellaneous papers, magazines, school supplies

Total gear weight: 12 lbs.
Capacity:  58 / 116 / 175

Description:  17 year old human male, standing 6’1” and weighing about 225, with blue eyes and curly brown hair.  He wears a brown leather jacket and a day bag with casual, stylish comfortable clothing.

Personality:  A lot rides on Malcolm – his family future, his life style.  He is a responsible young man who has taken on the ‘man of the house’ role for several years.  Malcolm has fun too, usually of the no one gets hurt variety (parties and what-not).  Malcolm always has his eye on the brass ring – college and the pros.  With money from the pros, Malcolm can move his family from the dangerous elements of Houston that are oh so close.

History:  Malcolm Winters is 17 years old and on the edge of greatness. Malcolm is a decent student and extremely popular in school. He lives at home with his mother and younger brother (father based away years ago). Star running back for X high school, Malcolm broke all kinds of records for the state. In fact, already accepted to the Texas Longhorns on a full ride scholarship for football, Malcolm only has to keep his nose clean until the end of summer - but his younger brother, Jeffrey, is complicating things.

Never good in school but good athletically, Jeffrey always been with the wrong crowd. Toughs, thugs, gangs: these all appealed to Jeffrey. Whenever Jeffrey got into trouble Malcolm was always there to get him out of it. Lately Jeffrey's been wearing colors again and disappearing for long lengths of time. He's been gone several days now (the longest time away by far), and Malcolm's mother is frantic, what with all that's going on.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 3, 2003)

*Im in*

I will be in as a fast hero. (maybe a smart hero) Most likely a young adult. Character posted later. Love the idea!


----------



## GWolf (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wealth*

For an Albatros D.II ,a type of biplane, wouldn't the wealth dc, be 36, similar to the prop plane listed in the modern firearms book? (Please say yes! I've got the wicked bg and a way to work everything out. I'll hug and kiss u and umm,eh how about it )?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2003)

Finally kitana has ascended to the lofty position of DM.  I would be honoured to join your game, m'lady, and the 'mostly roleplaying' sounds really good.  Creating character now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Wealth*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *For an Albatros D.II ,a type of biplane, wouldn't the wealth dc, be 36, similar to the prop plane listed in the modern firearms book? (Please say yes! I've got the wicked bg and a way to work everything out. I'll hug and kiss u and umm,eh how about it )? *




I think I should mention that I would prefer that you only use the D20 Modern book for everything (ignore the Urban Arcana, Psionics, shadow stuff) as that's really the only book I've got with me.

So if that Albatros is going to work exactly like the Cessna(throwing reality aside) then I'll allow it with all the restriction and abilities of the Cessna.

Hmm...I'll post some more geographical Houston information in a moment.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 3, 2003)

*Cool.*

I am going mainly for look and feel, with the plane. But, it wouldn't be so bad if it could function exatcly as the sky hawk with this minor difference....

I could change it to One Crew, One Passanger, and perhaps, a -2 on maneuever instead of -4. Either way, I'll take it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright...Houston what can I say about my beloved city?

Houston is a metropolis that has grown outward instead of upward like New York City.  It is the fourth largest city in the United States with about 3 million residents most of which live in the suburbs and not in the downtown area.  Downtown (Skyscraper City) used to shutdown at 6pm every night to allay the crime, and now it has been opening up regularly before that with new bars and upscale places to hang out.

Now the North part of Houston is the Industrial Area and where the George Bush Intercontinental Airport is located.  It has seen a great deal of development from the rather gritty industrial no man's land it was before.

Southwest Houston is where the Galleria Area is located.  The Galleria is a huge mall (3 regular malls connected together) containing very swanky stores for the very rich.  Alot of new development has occured there with expensive condos and apartments.  River Oaks (where George Bush Sr lives) is the old wealth neighborhood.  Further southwest is Sugar Land where the new wealth lives.  There is a Sugar Land Airport for the smaller planes to fly out of.

Just a little east of that is the Medical Center which is the largest medical center in the world.  It has five full hospitals with a wide range of specialites.  Rice University is located in that area.  It has an alfluent, collegiate feel, and is very liberal.

Going more southeast, takes you down to where the heart of NASA (the Johson Space Center) is located in Clear Lake.  Here all the smarty scientist types cluster around the beautiful lakes.  Hobby Airport and the University of Houston is located here.  Further southeast takes you to Galveston Beach and South Padre Island for all the Spring Breakers around the world.

Fifth Ward is located east of downtown.  More on that later.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm still interested, and will get a PC together this weekend.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Ohh btw*

When I said modern fire arms book, I meant d20 modern, as it is the only modern book I have.

Unless you state otherwise my albatros is as skyhawk except 1 crew, 1 passenger -2 manuever.

If you would like Here is actual specs. on the plane (figured I'd include it so you dont think I am nuts ) Albatros D.II

Also, my plane does not include the two machine guns (yet...)


----------



## GWolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Ferris Buckler

Age: 22
Gender: Male
Height: 6’
Weight: 191lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black

Fast 1
Dilettante: +6 Wealth, Reputation +1 Gain another language.

Str 10
Dex 18
Con 10
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha 12

HP: 8

Defense: 14 (Touch 14, Flat-Footed 10)

Action Points: 5
Wealth Bonus: +7 (+7 base,  +6 Dilettante, +3 Windfall, -4 Purchase Albatros D.II, -0 Aircraft License, -0 Pistol License, -2 purchase Deluxe Mech. Tool kit, -2 purchase colt double eagle, -0 3 boxes 10mm [9 shots per box] -0 Leather Jacket & Hat [Fighter Pilot Style] –1 Cell phone,) 
Note I took twenty nearly everything
Reputation: 1

Colt Double Eagle    +4     2d6   20/x2    Ballistic 30ft   Semi-Auto Small 3lbs

BAB: +0
Melee: +0
Ranged: +4

Fort: +0
Ref: +5
Will: +0

Speed: 30'

Initiative: +4

Skills:
Repair +3 
Pilot +8
Drive +8
Escape Artist +8
Sleight of hand +8
Tumble +8

Languages:
English
French (Spoken Only)
German


Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Fire Arms Proficiency
Windfall

Talents:
Evasion

Possessions:
Aircraft License
Pistol License
Albatros D.II 
Colt Double Eagle
3 clips of 9 shots (10MM)
Deluxe Mech. Took Kit
Cell Phone
Leather Jacket & Hat

Ferris Buckler is the son of an extremely wealthy but not famous businessman and gambler. Ferris didn’t get to spend much time with his father as a young boy, even though he admired him quite a lot. His father was always busy with work and him, his son (Ferris), and personal assistants were constantly traveling all over North and South America, and sometime England.

Even though Ferris lacked conventional schooling he had no problem making friends, even though his chances to do so were limited. Ferris enjoyed reading books, and his father had bought him many at a young age. Reading was when Ferris first discover his passion-Old Aircraft. 

A 12-year-old Ferris was looking through a magazine at a huge library while he father was in the area on business. Ferris had found the magazine lying on a table he had sat down at. The magazine was a pilot’s magazine and was opened to a page about Manfred Albrecht Freiherr von Richthofen (A.K.A the Red Baron) and the Albatros planes. Ferris was amazed at their beauty, and the story of the Red Baron. He knew one day, he’d be a flier just like that.

On the way back to the hotel Ferris had the driver stop at a magazine shop and a model shop. Ferris purchased 13 magazines on aircraft from 1900-1950. At the model shop he purchased a model of the Albatros D.II. He instantly began to read the magazines on the way back. When he returned home, he assembled the model in 2 hours (not painted). Ferris stayed up until 1am waiting for his father to come home. When his father did get home, Ferris showed him the model and told him all about the magazines. Ferris’ father was quite impressed and happy that his son had found something that interested him so much. Ferris’ father promised he’d spend the next after noon painting Ferris’ model. They did, and they both enjoyed their time together.

When Ferris turned sixteen his Father signed him up for piloting lessons, this was out on Long Island New York. Ferris lived with his personal tutor, and Personal Flight Instructor. They lived together in a small condo near a small hanger. Ferris spent a long time learning how to fly, and becoming good at it. He also learned how to use weapons mounted on aircraft (a part of a deal he made with his flight instructor, who happened to be a war veteran).

It was 5 years later when Ferris received news of his father’s problems. It seemed for some unstated reasons (most likely gambling related, Ferris believed) his father was a semi-wanted man by a number of gangs throughout the US. Ferris’ father suggested he relocated to live be himself in a small downtown Houston apartment and start a new life. Ferris also changed his last name (now Buckler, was something else) on the trip. 

Before leaving Ferris studied the area and decided he would need some protection with all the news of gangs and other violence taking place in the city, he acquired a pistol license, some pistol training and a Colt Double Eagle…Just in case.

His father left him one final letter in his new apartment; this letter included the keys to a permanent hanger in the Sugar Land Airport, and also noted the deduction of some of his funds for what was in the hanger.

Ferris raced to the Airport eager to see what his father had left him (with some of Ferris’ funds as well). AS he opened the hanger the biggest smile crossed his face, it was none other then an Albatros D.II. He immediately took it up for a flight. It was just as good as he always imagined. 

Now Ferris is mostly concerned with making friends, getting a job, perhaps finding a girlfriend, and finding out what he can do to help his father, and any news on his father.
In the meanwhile though he spends immense amounts of time keeping his aircraft in top condition.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Michael Matthews, Charismatic Hero 1
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 162 lbs
Eyes: brown
Hair: Dyed white

Occupation : Celebrity (+1 Perform:Sing, +1 Reputation, +4 Wealth)

Str: 10 (2 Points)
Dex: 12 (4 Points)
Con: 10 (2 Points)
Int: 16 (10 Points)
Wis: 12 (4 Points)
Cha: 16 (10 Points)

Def: 11 HP: 6

Rep: 6
Wealth: 2d4+8 (do you roll the 2d4 or do I?)
BAB: 0

Saves: Fort: +1 Refl: +2 Will: +1
Init: +1

AP: 5

Talents: Charm

Skills(Total/ranks): Bluff(+7/4), Craft:Song Writing(+7/4), Diplomacy(+7/4), Intimidate(+7/4), Knowledge:Current Events(+7/4), Knowledgeop Culture(+7/4), Knowledge:Streetwise(+7/4), Perform:Sing(+8/4), Profession:Singer(+6/4), 

Languages: English

Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Renown, Windfall

Equipment: TBD after I have wealth Figured out

History: 
Michael Matthews was born 24 years ago in Houston.  He lived alone with his father for most of his life and the moved from one slummy neighbourhood to another, but the one he remembers most was 5th ward.  His father was a good man, and always made sure Michael was in school no matter what, so he's grown up well educated, and was always involved with music in one way or another.  A few years ago, his natural talents with Rap, and his natural charm paid off when he signed a contract with a recording company.

Taking off from there, his career as a singer developed further until he gained a certain amount of fame.. at least in some circles.  His biggest break came last year when he managed to land a deal which got him his first CD released.  It was a fairly big hit, and the sales served to help solidify the fact that he was finally on top.

Now that he's made it, Mike has been trying to use his wealth and influence to help others who aren't as fortunate.  As he said in a recent interview, "It's just stupid that people gotta F*cking live like, you know, with all the hate and sh*t.  I just wanna help put an end to all that sh*t, and my lyrics are about that.  These f*cking gangs going around doing all that sh*t's just wrong, man, you know?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitana, you make very nice games!

Once again, I ask that I can be included, because I like your TDM rules and the roleplaying possibilities.

If I'm in I'll post my char sunday (In 24 H orso)


----------



## GWolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Bump*

And testing my new sig.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay, players are set at:

Gwolf
Krizzel
Garyh
Timothy
Keia
Jemal

I would recommend that not all of you be pure fighters...remember that this is a political game!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

*The Four Gangs*

I'll post a map of of the Houston area later detailing some gang territories.  Not all of you have to LIVE in the fifth ward or be from there.  The action will take place all over Houston because the gang-related crime occurs all over thanks to the proliferation of cars in Houston (hence why houston has so much smog and traffic).

There is a HUGE hispanic population living in Houston and though the general population is spread all over, the majority of "Little Mexico" is in the region of highway 610 and to highway 59 on Bellaire Blvd.  The big market there is called Fiesta  (its actually pretty cool).  Los Lobos will hang out in there at the latin dance clubs there occassionally.

"Little Saigon" occurs in two distinct places.  There is a small area near downtown, probably southeast of downtown, southwest of fifth ward.  That though has given way to the monster mall "The Hong Kong City Mall" and the multitude of more upscale vietnamese shops, medical centers (etc you name it, its there) that have clustered in the area.  Chong Chong Tong will hang out there, and at a few of the popular disco clubs that are near the galleria area.

Bloody Panthers main territory has been fifth ward, although they have spread out much farther.  They are the oldest gang, formed during the 1960's.  Its power though has waned abeit as Fifth ward slums have moved from mainly African-American to Vietnamese-American to Latin-American.   They are starting to have a resurrgance as the recession hits.

There are many diverse populations in Houston with "Little India", "Little China", etc...

EDIT: Forgot this one

Soliders of the Cross began as a Christian group from a local church wanting to protect their fifth ward territory from "hoodlums" and turned into a runaway vigilante group just as dangerous as the gangs themselves in their version of justice without a trial.  Primarily caucasion, the group has deep inner strife waging between the various minority members (from minority churches) and the caucasion heirarchy.  Some of the members are sadistic and violent than the other gang members themselves.  They don't see themselves as a gang, but as an Army of the Cross out to clean the city of what they precieve as a pestilence.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: Ohh btw*



> _Originally posted by GWolf _*When I said modern fire arms book, I meant d20 modern, as it is the only modern book I have.
> 
> Unless you state otherwise my albatros is as skyhawk except 1 crew, 1 passenger -2 manuever.
> 
> ...




 and I quote 







> So if that Albatros is going to work exactly like the Cessna(throwing reality aside) then I'll allow it with all the restriction and abilities of the Cessna.




I'm trying to keep this simple for myself so I concentrate more on the plot than on the mechanics as this is the first time I've ever DMed a D20 Modern game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *wait a minute...  players are supposed to WANT to roleplay....  in TEXAS??!!     <--big wink
> 
> The first thing my character would do is pack his bags, and get on the first transportation-vehicle he could find to get out of there!  *




I could say the same about  Sacramento...


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I could say the same about  Sacramento... *




Yeah, well...  er, well...  um...  yeah.   

I'm from SoCal anyways, so I get to make fun of Sac, too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Anybody under 17, let me know now because I decided to make this game really gritty, very dark, more realistic, and very violent (if not in battle, but in description).

And of course since I am the Queen of Innuendos, there will be plenty of sexual innuendos in this game.

Word of note:  Majority of people who live in houston know some level of Spanish.  So for everyone who is a Houston native, you will automatically get free of charge access to knowledge of some spanish words though it will be intermittant.

When you think of the gangs, think of the four gangs and which one you want to be affliiated with.  There are of course plenty more gangs in Houston, but to keep from going crazy I'm limiting myself to four.

EDIT: for description of the gangs, see earlier post above detailing them


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

*The Fifth Ward Background*

Known by more names than can be remembered, the Fifth Ward has always held a fascinating mystic about it.  Once described by Texas Monthly magazine as the "toughest, proudest, baddest ghetto in Texas" it hasn't lost that reputation despite many decades of urban renewal projects.  It is the poorest, lowest income neighborhood in the south's largest city.

The Fifth Ward is located east of downtown and bounded by the Buffalo Bayou on the south side, Lockwood Drive on the east, Liberty Road on the north and Jenson on the west.

It has a rich history with the African-American population home to the first Black Arts center.  But each of ot nicknames describes its multi-faceted persona.

"The Bloody Fifth" for its extremely high murder rate.

"The Nickel" for its important economic position in the fiftites.

"French town" for the African-Americans of French and Spanish descent (Creole) organized a community 4 block section.  Many jazz and blues artists came from this section of town.

The most famous high school in the Fifth Ward is the Phillis Wheatley High School created in 1927.  Many important African-American figures gradated from there including the late Congresswoman Barbara Jordan, boxer George Foreman, and Smith College president Ruth Simmons.

When the integration laws came into affect in the 1960's, many residents left the Fifth Ward for better opportunites.  Before the enconomic crash of Enron, the Fifth Ward was having a rivial of its roots and many of its past residents were returning...but now the times have changed and gotten much tougher than before.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh!

You don't have to be part of a gang.  I just meant that if you wanted to be affliated with a gang then you need to pick one of the four.

Remember though that at the time you're characters are appearing is at the beginning of gang warfare for territory in the fifth ward and the surrounding areas of downtown, not to mention taking the war out to the other areas of houston.

So if you're part of gang, you'll be a prime target for any retaliation killings or just for mere sport by rival gang members...especially if you're in their territory.  Not to mention the police will be noticing you and your activities right off.

I'm going to need everyone to post their ethnicity.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

My guy, [Thinking of a Name], is African-American, again with a Vietnamese girlfriend.  I don't think he'll be in a gang per se, but I'm thinking of ties to both the Panthers and the Tong.

[Thinking of a Name] is more of a street tough/vigilante who wants to keep the area of his own little neighborhood in 5th Ward safe, but he's not above a little crime himself.  He uses the locals as his own little 'gang,' thinking they're safer working for him than they would be for the big gangs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

I forgot to address the issue of wealth bonus.

For people who live in the Fifth Ward, your starting wealth bonus +2 (add your occupation bonus to that). 

For any teenagers from the Fifth Ward the starting wealth bonus is +1. (add your occupation bonus to that).

Everyone else starting bonus is +4 (add your occupation bonus to that).


I am willing adjust this depending on your profile history as long as you give me a compelling reason.

Those of you who live in the Fifth Ward gain +2 to reputation, gather information, knowledge(streetwise) checks for the Fifth Ward area and anyone from the Fifth Ward.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 5, 2003)

Kitana (& Gwolf, with another modern campaign) I'm sorry I can't make a char yet.

Norton keeps saying wizards is malicious script (oh, the irony) and I can't find the rules on kazaa/grokster, I thought I had them, but they were fake (normal PHB). So I won't be able to post my char in a hurry, I'll try again tomorrow. And I'll keep searchin kazaa. (oh, and turning norton off seems to have no effect.)

I'll probarly play A fast hero, afro-american, member of the panthers.

I would like it very much if someone lse could do the game stats for me, for this is a campaign I definatly want IN on. Gwolf, could you do it?

oh, and I'm 17, 18 in three months (exactly)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Timothy _*
> 
> I would like it very much if someone lse could do the game stats for me, for this is a campaign I definatly want IN on. Gwolf, could you do it?
> 
> oh, and I'm 17, 18 in three months (exactly) *




Its not problem.  I can help you make a character if you let me know exactly what you had in mind for the person.  Come up with a detailed background and that will help me create someone for you.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 5, 2003)

*I'd do it*

I'd do it if Kit runs into problems or anything else.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Hmm...  I was going to use an African-American high school athlete I created for a game that didn't get off the ground (adjusted for CharGen differences).  But I imagine you don't want the whole group to be one thing, huh, Kit?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

I suggest Vietnamese or Mexican American for anyone who's changing or still deciding 

We also need somebody who speaks Spanish.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I suggest Vietnamese or Mexican American for anyone who's changing or still deciding
> 
> We also need somebody who speaks Spanish. *




Well, I was thinking "up and coming young basketball star," and - not to get into any controversy, but - those tend to be African-American.

I could try starting from stratch with a Vietnamese-American character, but they'd take some time to work up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hmm...  I was going to use an African-American high school athlete I created for a game that didn't get off the ground (adjusted for CharGen differences).  But I imagine you don't want the whole group to be one thing, huh, Kit? *




LOL just be whoever you want to be.  

Depending on the party makeup, doing certain things might be easier, and other things might be more difficult.

My only request is that NONE of you be evil.  You're heroes to the people.

I posted a rogue gallery up for you to put your characters in.


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL just be whoever you want to be.
> 
> ...




Okay, Lamar Watson it is.  I'll have him neatened up for this game tonight.

As for being evil, there is not alignment in D20M.  There are alleigances, though.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I forgot to address the issue of wealth bonus.
> 
> For people who live in the Fifth Ward, your starting wealth bonus +2 (add your occupation bonus to that).
> 
> ...




What about my guy Michael Matthews, the celebrity rapper who grew up in Fifth ward but doesn't live there anymore b/c he's rich+famous now?  Would his wealth bonus be +1,2,or 4?  And would he get the rep+skill bonus?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What about my guy Michael Matthews, the celebrity rapper who grew up in Fifth ward but doesn't live there anymore b/c he's rich+famous now?  Would his wealth bonus be +1,2,or 4?  And would he get the rep+skill bonus? *





The bonus listed above (+1, 2, or 4) + occupation + windfall (if taken) + 1 if you have *ranks* in profession.

That's what I used  and I have yet to be called on it


----------



## GWolf (Jan 5, 2003)

*k*

When we starting? 

And I used the bonus of +7 becasue I rolled it, and then when I made my character I had him have a very very very rich father. 

Justified?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

This is what I have so far

Player Name/Character Name/Type/Occupation/Ethnicity/Age/Location

Krizzel/?/STRONG/Blue-Collar/African-American /Adult/Fifth Ward
Keia/Malcolm Winters/FAST Athelete/Caucasian/ Teen/?
GWolf/Ferris Buckler/FAST/Dilettante/?/ Adult/?
Jemal/Michael Matthews/CHARISMATIC/Celebrity(Rapper)/Caucasian/Adult/Sugar Land(New Wealth)
Timothy/Misty Morning/CHARISMATIC/Criminal/African-American/?/Fifth Ward
garyh/Lamar Watson/FAST/Athelete/African American/ Teen/ ?

Please fill the the blank ? for me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What about my guy Michael Matthews, the celebrity rapper who grew up in Fifth ward but doesn't live there anymore b/c he's rich+famous now?  Would his wealth bonus be +1,2,or 4?  And would he get the rep+skill bonus? *




4 + Occupation + Windfall

No Fifth Ward rep/skill bonus unless you LIVE in Fifth Ward...why?  Because after you leave, you're not really seen as one of them anymore.  You've moved onto other things.  Probably don't keep in touch with your old friends anymore.  Things have changed since you've been there and now you're an outsider.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 5, 2003)

Kitana, thx for wanting to help me out!

I changed what I wanted, to fit the PG 17 rating better, and include a female member.(not yet very detailed, because things aren't going as I wish, and don't have enough time)

Misty Morning (a self-given name), Asian/afro (half-blood) charaismatic hero. Forced into being a hooker when reaching the age of 12. She has been getting heroine (slipped into drinks etc.) she has become addicted, and started playing hooker for crack. Recently, she has been found by members of the cross, beaten up, and set in a cel to overcome her addiction.
She is angry at the people of the cross, and joined the panthers after her release. she is not addicted anymore, but now s people for knowledge and money.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: k*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *When we starting?
> 
> And I used the bonus of +7 becasue I rolled it, and then when I made my character I had him have a very very very rich father.
> 
> Justified? *




Nope ;p

But everyone can petition me for starting stuff, and if you have a very very good reason or you're willing to accept a penalty, I might be generous enough to give it to you.

People, don't worry so much about what you start with!  Alot of things can happen and change during the course of the adventure and you'll acquire things along the way.  Also you need to learn to think with your head not your gun (or I should clarify not your your other head since all of you are guys it appears)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Kitana, thx for wanting to help me out!
> *




Misty Morning
CHARISMATIC
AGe???
Asian (which Chinese?Vietnamese?Korean?Japanese?Philipino?etc?)/African American

Talents Choose one of the three:
Charm(bonus equal to charismatic level on all charisma based checks made to influence member of a chosen gender, does not work on hostile or unfriendly characters)
Fast-Talk (charismatic level as bonus to any bluff, diplomatic, or gamble checks)
Coordinate(help get people to work together DC 10 Charisma Check, anyone within 30 feet gets +1 bonus on attack rolls and skill checks--at this point you can only affect one person)

OCCUPATION: Criminal (its the only thing I could find that was close, there's not exactly an occupation: prostitute in there)
Choose two skills as permenant class skills, if the skill that you choose is already a class skill then you get a +1 compentance bonus check for that skill: Disable Device, Diguise, Forgery, Gamble, Hide, Knowledge(streetwise), Move Silently, Slight of Hand
Bonus Feat Select either: Brawl (You deal more damage in a fistfight) or Personal Fire Arms Proficiency
Wealth Bonus: +1

Skill Points: (7 + INT modifier) X 4

I'm only going to list the Class Skills for CHARISMATIC heroine:
Bluff, Craft(Visual Art,Writing), Diplomacy, Disguise, Gather Information, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Knowledge(Arcane Lore, Art, Behavioral Sciences, Business, Civics, Current Events, Popular Culture, Streetwise, Theology and Philosphy), Perform(Act, Dance, Keyboards, Percussion instruments, Sing, Stand-up, Stringed Instruments, Wind Instruments), Profession, Read/Write Language, Speak Language 

You can take two feats.  Let me know what types you're looking for and I'll find the matches to it. You get the Simple Weapons Proficiency Feat automatically.

EDIT:
Try looking here for some help


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: k*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *When we starting? *




When everyone's done with their characters.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: k*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When everyone's done with their characters.     *





I just need a name.  I'll take suggestions (looking for something big and mean sounding, without being too cliche).

I suppose I have to write up my history nicely too.  And it might give me some justification for the freebie car and gun I'd like


----------



## GWolf (Jan 5, 2003)

*lol*

Damn you people finish! )) 

Anyway how but Gon as a name?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Jemal/Michael Matthews/Charismatic/Celebrity(Rapper)/Caucasian/Adult/Sugar Land(New Wealth)

And I figured it out, My wealth is 12


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Jemal/Michael Matthews/Charismatic/Celebrity(Rapper)/Caucasian/Adult/Sugar Land(New Wealth)
> 
> And I figured it out, My wealth is 12 *




LOL you do realize I absolutely DESPISE Eminem, don't you?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL you do realize I absolutely DESPISE Eminem, don't you?  *




Eminem?  Whatever do you mean?  I see no similarity....
*whistling innocently*

I was wondering when someone would point out the similarities.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, you weren't exactly being _subtle_ about it, eh?


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2003)

Keia/Malcolm Winters/FAST Athelete/Caucasian/ Teen/Between Fifth Ward and Houston (need help on location)

I (Keia) am over 18 so I've got no problem with the genre.

I posted my character in this thread and I double it up in the rogues gallery.  Any problems?


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

garyh/Lamar Watson/FAST Athelete/African American/ age 17/ location TBA


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Keia/Malcolm Winters/FAST Athelete/Caucasian/ Teen/Between Fifth Ward and Houston (need help on location) *




Fifth Ward is IN Houston  so decide where you live.  I think I posted a few areas earlier.  If you have an idea of the general area you want, I can give you a location.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay to date this is what I have so far

Player Name/Character Name/Type/Occupation/Ethnicity/Age/Location

Krizzel/?/STRONG/Blue-Collar/African-American /Adult/Fifth Ward
Keia/Malcolm Winters/FAST Athelete/Caucasian/ Teen/?
GWolf/Ferris Buckler/FAST/Dilettante/?/ Adult/?
Jemal/Michael Matthews/CHARISMATIC/Celebrity(Rapper)/Caucasian/Adult/Sugar Land(New Wealth)
Timothy/Misty Morning/CHARISMATIC/Criminal/Asian-African-American/?/Fifth Ward
garyh/Lamar Watson/FAST/Athelete/African American/ Teen/ ?

Please fill the the blank ? for me ASAP by posting the information.  I don't want to "guess" by reading your profile.

I'm also a little curious as to why everyone picked the characters they did and the ethnic background that they did.


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Lamar will be from the 5th Ward.  I picked him because he was already made.    He was originally made for a horror camp counseler game, which is why I had a teenager laying around.  As for ethnicity choice, I've already got Japanese-American, Chinese, and European-American D20 Modern PCs, so I figured an African-American PC was due.    Plus, it fit the basketball star theme.

I'll be posting Lamar shortly.  Please comment, and then I'll post him in the RG thread.


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

*...and at shooting guard...*

*Lamar Watson*

*Male Human Fast Hero 1*: HD 1d8+3; hp 11; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 17 (+3 Class, +4 Dex); Melee non-lethal punch, +3 (1d6+2/crit 20/x2); Ranged +4, none; Reputation 0; AL: Chaos; Action Points 5; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will -2; Age-Adjusted Stats: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 11, Base Stats: Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 12.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Balance (9/4), Drive (7/2), Jump (6/4), Knowledge (Current Events) (2/1), Knowledge (Popular Culture) (3/2), Knowledge (Streetwise) (3/2), Profession (2/4), Sleight of Hand (8/4).

*Languages:*  English, Spanish.

*Feats:* Dodge, Run.

*Occupation Features:*

_Athlete_
Skills:  Balance*, Drive*, Jump.
Bonus Feat:  Brawl.
Wealth Bonus Increase: +1

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Fast): Evasion.

*Possessions:* Day pack, basketball, team windbreaker.

*Wealth:*  +3 (+1 background, +1 occupation, +1 Profession)

Capacity:  58 lbs./116 lbs./175 lbs.

*Description:*  6'4", 200 lbs.  African-American.  Age 17.  Black hair, brown eyes.  Could make a pretty good Kobe Bryant impersonator.

*History:* After an outstanding junior season at Phyllis Wheatley High School, Lamar is already being recruited by premier NCAA basketball programs throughout the country.  He enjoys the attention, but is determined to wow the scouts enough this upcoming senior year to get a ticket straight to the NBA.  He certainly seems to have the "tools" to play in the big show, but his individualistic playing style shows a lack of maturity, and scouts are dubious about Lamar's ability to be a part of a team and mesh with a system that doesn't revolve around him.  This cockiness carries over to the rest of Lamar's life, but off the court it becomes an asset for him, and he's got a natural way with people.  In the end, Lamar's a good kid, even if he's got his head in the clouds and he's a bit full of himself sometimes.

His older brother, Jerome, was not a good kid, though, and he was killed three years ago by a rival gang - Lamar still doesn't know which one - for his affiliation with the Panthers.  While Lamar has done his best to steer clear of the 5th Ward gang, the Panthers still occassionally come looking to recruit him.

His parents have never been what you'd call successful, and Lamar hopes he makes the Big Show so he can help them out - one rare instance where he thinks beyond himself.  His father, Hank, is a bus driver, and his mother, Regina, was a secretary at Enron until the compay's collapse, and is now out of work.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Misty Morning
> CHARISMATIC
> ...




Age, I'm thinking 14, maybe 15, but very world-wise because of what happened to her. Phillipino/afro.
Talent: Should be easy: Charm (men)
Skills: Knowledge (streetwise) and slight of hand.
Personal firearms proficiency (for protection).
Feats: something that helps me with getting around everywhere, and something that helps me with getting knowledge.

And starting an RTF doesn't work. (that's the malicious script)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay

Lamar Watson

INT 12
WIS 7

More Details:  Parents, who are they, what they do. I'm going to assume he attends Phyllis Wheatley High School?

After that, he sounds good and he's ready to go! =)

EDIT:

I forgot.  What are your languages?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Ferris Buckler

Starting Wealth Bonus: +4 (I assume you're not living in 5th Ward) + 6 (Occupation) + 3 (Windfall) = +13

So based on this, recalculate your equipment purchase 

Details: Where did you live before moving to Houston?  How long have you lived in Houston?  Where is your mother?   Where do you live now in Houston?  What's your father's name?

That's all I can see for now


----------



## GWolf (Jan 6, 2003)

Ferris 
Is Caucasian
He lived in NYC, LongIsland, California, and The UK as well as in many hotels.
His mother is a complete mystery to him
Downtown apartment (its in my background )
Tony (Last Name disclosed)


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2003)

> Fifth Ward is IN Houston  so decide where you live. I think I posted a few areas earlier. If you have an idea of the general area you want, I can give you a location.




I'm sorry I mispoke (err, mis-wrote)    Any residential area very near (but outside) Fifth Ward would be fine.  Actually if you prefer, I could be on the outer edge of Fifth Ward.  But regardless, I will have to have you tell me the location.

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Okay
> 
> Lamar Watson
> 
> ...




I edited that in above.  Take a look, and when you approve it, I'll slap him int othe RG thread.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I edited that in above.  Take a look, and when you approve it, I'll slap him int othe RG thread. *




You have +1 for INT so you get one more speak language.  The languages that most schools teach are the following "Latin, Spanish, French" but most children in Houston take Spanish (this why most of the non hispanic population native to texas knows some spanish)

EDIT:

After that you're done!  Postie your character away.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm sorry I mispoke (err, mis-wrote)    Any residential area very near (but outside) Fifth Ward would be fine.  Actually if you prefer, I could be on the outer edge of Fifth Ward.  But regardless, I will have to have you tell me the location.
> 
> ...




Okay, I'll stick you in the suburb between University of Houston and Downtown.  That place has always looked pretty iffy to me. 

Don't worry I will put up a decent map for you guys so you can get your bearings when I mention major roads and locations.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Ferris
> Is Caucasian
> He lived in NYC, LongIsland, California, and The UK as well as in many hotels.
> His mother is a complete mystery to him
> ...




Actually nobody really lives in downtown.  There are a couple of condos there and I can put in him it but its mostly businesses, concerts, the arts in downtown and everyone goes home.  The really fashionable place to live is near the Galleria area where all the upscale shops are.

These days because of the old curfew of downtown closing at six and all the night business moving out, the gang warfare mostly takes place outside of downtown at the dance clubs.  I've known a few people who have gotten shot (and killed) there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Ferris
> Is Caucasian
> He lived in NYC, LongIsland, California, and The UK as well as in many hotels.
> His mother is a complete mystery to him
> ...




Actually nobody really lives in downtown.  There are a couple of condos there and I can put in him it but its mostly businesses, concerts, the arts in downtown and everyone goes home.  The really fashionable place to live is near the Galleria area where all the upscale shops are.

These days because of the old curfew of downtown closing at six and all the night business moving out, the gang warfare mostly takes place outside of downtown at the dance clubs.  I've known a few people who have gotten shot (and killed) there.

How long has he been in Houston?


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Lamar is finished and posted!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Lamar is finished and posted!! *




That's one down and five more to go!



I'll look over everyone's character tonight  so make sure you patch up any holes by tonight. 

Krizzel, you'll be last cuz you're going with me today to spend more money  I think I just spent 3k in the last two weeks...god...

Hopefully I can get the IC thread up and going tonight! 

PS. I'm on Eastern Time for those of you who want to figure out when I'll be on.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 6, 2003)

That's okay, I've already talked my character over with you a few times anyway.  

Don't forget we finally get to see Two Towers today


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *That's okay, I've already talked my character over with you a few times anyway.
> 
> Don't forget we finally get to see Two Towers today  *




oh oh! that's right 

whoo hoo!!!!

It tells you how busy I've been if I haven't gotten a chance to see THAT movie yet!


----------



## GWolf (Jan 6, 2003)

Sure, I'll take a small condo in any location downtown  Thanks for the help.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Sure, I'll take a small condo in any location downtown  Thanks for the help. *




I still don't know why on earth you'd wanna live in downtown lol but okay!  I thought you'd rather live near the airport.

You still haven't told me how long you've been in Houston?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Ahhh it's already 1 am??   And I'm not done looking over all the characters...okay then.  I shall finish tommorrow night!

Damn work...interfers with everything...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

Waiting with patience to see what more you need form my char. (I'm going to write a better bio, as sson as the rules part of my char is in.)


----------



## GWolf (Jan 8, 2003)

*Yo Yo Yo*

He's been in huston, around  5 months.
Ok relocate me towards the airport and give me detials.

I guess it is accepted that i have a plane.

Lets get this damn thing started already!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Yo Yo Yo*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *He's been in huston, around  5 months.
> Ok relocate me towards the airport and give me detials.
> 
> I guess it is accepted that i have a plane.
> ...




Do you have enough money to buy the plane?  Otherwise it belongs to your father and is under the care of your father's estate executor.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 8, 2003)

*Well*

I have a bonus of all together +13 taking a twenty that give me 33, nearly enough for the plane, since it is used I am 2 away from it. It is a gift from ferris' father  (with a lot of ferris' cash involved). After that  tho nearly 95% of all ties to Ferris' father are closed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Well*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *I have a bonus of all together +13 taking a twenty that give me 33, nearly enough for the plane, since it is used I am 2 away from it. It is a gift from ferris' father  (with a lot of ferris' cash involved). After that  tho nearly 95% of all ties to Ferris' father are closed. *




okay after buying the plane, your wealth bonus is now at +4.  Make a mark of that in your profile.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 8, 2003)

K thanks


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

darn

gary

I messed up

it should be int 13, wis 6, cha 11

=P took the wrong age effect


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *darn
> 
> gary
> 
> ...




No worries, those shifts didn't affect bonuses, so I didn't have to rework any math.    I've updated Lamar in the RG thread.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll start the game as soon as everyone's characters are posted and ready to go in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

Kitana, what does my character still need?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

Corlon is truly great!

He sended me all the rules through hotmail!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Everyone(with the exception of krizzel) please either send me an email (KitanaVorr@aol.com) with the heading "Gangs of Texas Email") or post your email address here.  I will be sending each of you a short sheet on what you currently know about your life, the world around you and the local news of the day.

Since this is a pbp game, I will not force everyone to work together.  It is perfectly alright to go off on your own, but remember, it's a dangerous world out there and when you're fighting against gang members, its wise to have someone to watch your back for you.

Each new day(as in new day in the game, not real day) everyone will get a newspaper (The Houston Chronicle) detailing the current events around Houston.  Its up to you to decide if any of it is relevant, some may or may not be.  It is to remind you that there are bigger problems outside of your own personal problems.

Despite its violent nature, remember this is a political drama and a mystery.  Things are not always what they appear.  Keep that in mind.  Once Krizzel and Timothy finish their characters, I will create an IC thread and the game can begin!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

I can't figure out wealth, the rest of my char is posted though


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I can't figure out wealth, the rest of my char is posted though *




If you look up a few posts I discuss how to calculate wealth there.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Timothy

Your wealth is +2 for living in Fifth Ward and +1 for being a criminal so it is +3 over all.  I see you upped your age.  I'm going to need for you to post a history with your character profile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

*The Fifth Ward*


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Gee, what a great idea for a map, Kit.  I wonder where you got it?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

*Houston Overview*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

*Downtown Houston*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Gee, what a great idea for a map, Kit.  I wonder where you got it?   *




I know, its such a tough thing to figure out, eh?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

I get it, you have to roll if you can buy something, and add your modifier to that. I thought you had to put your modifier to a set GP, that was listed somewhere where I didn't see it.

Interesting concept though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I get it, you have to roll if you can buy something, and add your modifier to that. I thought you had to put your modifier to a set GP, that was listed somewhere where I didn't see it.
> 
> Interesting concept though. *




But you don't roll your own wealth, Timothy.  In fact none of you roll your own dice for anything, I will roll all of that for you.

Think if it this way.  You can buy anything that is equal to your wealth bonus or lower, as much of it as you want (within reason of course).  Anything higher than that will lower your wealth bonus by an amount I determine.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Krizzel and Timothy, I need for you to post your bio in the rogue gallery.  

Jemal, I need you to be more specific on how exactly is your character helping the less fortunate. I think you wrote something about that in your bio.

I need the following things in your description (everyone check to make sure you have this.
1. Where you live (general area is fine, check previous posts where I describe a few areas)
2. What is your current occupation?  Where is your work location?
3. Who are your immediate family members?
4. Brief history of your character and his/her motivations.
5. Short paragraph on what you look like.  ( you can insert a celebrity picture if you wish or make one at www.heromachine.com )

Once that is done, we can start the game!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 9, 2003)

Again, here's two different pictures.  Which is better?






or






I favor the first one at the moment.


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

I prefer the first as well.


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

I like the first as well.

Keia


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2003)

*Eminem?*

Okay, I know nothing about D20 Modern, don't have the book, but I just gotta say:

Yo, check this, Jemal - being a white rapper from Texas doesn't make you Eminem (since he's from Warren, Michigan) it makes you - wait for it:

Robert Van Winkle - aka,

VANILLA ICE!

Bwaaahahahahah!

Good luck with the game, though. Sounds like it'll be fun to read.

Yo, VIP (dun dun dun da-da dun duh)
Less kick 'dis!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 10, 2003)

Bio for Misty Morning. (Dealing with Rape and Prostitution and believe, PG-17, not ment to offense anybody, I am not sick in my head or something, nut I would like to give this Char an emotional background.)

Jenny Morning was born in the fifth ward at the time it was getting a better place. But Jenny's father, who took care of the income, died when she was 10 years old. Her Mom, Angela tried to get a job, but she couldn't get one. Angela then took up Prostitution. She would let men visit her at home, and was able to make a small living for her and Jenny. When Jenny started developing more mature features, the visiting men became interested in her as well. Her mother would tell her to go to her room everytime the doorbell rang. But after a very bad month, one men said he would pay a large amount of money for the now 12 year old Jenny. Her mother agreed, and let the man into Jenny's room. The man forcefully took her, and from that day on, more and more men came by only for Jenny.

Jenny cried a lot at night, and the more she though about it, the more she began hating her mom for allowing all this. She would pray to God that her daddy was sent back to her, to make everything right. At the age of 13 she ran away from home. She quickly was forced to seel her body to make a living herself. But atleast she was now deciding to do it herself. A couple of her 'Friends' got her addicted to heroïne, so she became a Crack-whore.
When she was 14, members of the cross found her and beat her up. She was violently forced to give up heroïne and to become a good christian. After a while she escaped from the shelter she was in. She was forced to sell her body again to make money, but never got addicted again.

She is now 18, and is known for her skills in bed. She can get around in the Fifth ward relativly easy because a hooker never get's much attention except by men wanting soem.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Bio for Misty Morning. (Dealing with Rape and Prostitution and believe, PG-17, not ment to offense anybody, I am not sick in my head or something, nut I would like to give this Char an emotional background.)
> 
> Jenny Morning was born in the fifth ward at the time it was getting a better place. But Jenny's father, who took care of the income, died when she was 10 years old. Her Mom, Angela tried to get a job, but she couldn't get one. Angela then took up Prostitution. She would let men visit her at home, and was able to make a small living for her and Jenny. When Jenny started developing more mature features, the visiting men became interested in her as well. Her mother would tell her to go to her room everytime the doorbell rang. But after a very bad month, one men said he would pay a large amount of money for the now 12 year old Jenny. Her mother agreed, and let the man into Jenny's room. The man forcefully took her, and from that day on, more and more men came by only for Jenny.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a good tragic story.  What happened between 14 and 18?  How long was she in the shelter?  What has she been doing in the 4 years (besides the obvious)?  Did you ever pick an ethnicity?  I know you said Asian-African but "Asian" can mean anything.  I'm going to need you to be more specific for me so I can finish your contact list.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay

I've sent everyone their starting contacts.  I'll be posting the IC thread to start the game tommorrow!  Please always check here first before posting for extra information. 

What I'm to do is start a scene off.  There will be three different scenes.  So please don't post until I've posted the beginning part of your indicated scene.

1. Malcom/Lamar/T-Bull : Garage
2. Michael/Ferris : Fu Kim
3. Misty : Local 5th Ward Jail

Okay!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Okay
> 
> I've sent everyone their starting contacts.  I'll be posting the IC thread to start the game tommorrow!  Please always check here first before posting for extra information.
> 
> ...





Woo hoo!  Time to enforce some street justice


----------



## Velenne (Jan 11, 2003)

*Carlos Munguia

Male (Adult) Human Dedicated Hero 1*: HD 1d6+1; hp 7; Init -1 (-1 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 10 (+1 Class, -1 Dex); Melee non-lethal punch, +0 (1d3/crit 20/x2); Ranged +1, none; Reputation +4; Action Points 5; SV Fort +2, Ref -1, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12

*Skills (total/ranks)*: Computer Use (5/2), Craft Pharmaceutical (6/3), Craft(Writing) (6/3), Knowledge (Earth & Life Sciences) (7/4), Knowledge (Physical Sciences) (7/4), Knowledge (Technology) (5/2), Profession (7/4), Spot (7/4), Treat Injury(10,4).

*Languages:* English, Spanish.

*Feats:* Renown, Windfall.

*Occupation Features:*

Doctor
Skills: Computer Use*, Treat Injury
Wealth Bonus Increase: +4

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Healing): Healing Knack.

*Possessions:* Desktop computer, Used Chevy Cavalier, Medical Kit, Used PDA, Briefcase, Cell Phone, Coat, Broadband Modem, Hospital Scrubs.

*Wealth:* +3 (+4 background, +4 occupation, +1 Profession, +3 windfall, -2 Desktop Computer, -4 Used Chevy Cavalier, -1 Medical Kit, -2 Used PDA.)

*Description:* 5'7", 131 lbs. Mexican-American. Age 25. Black hair, brown eyes.  Looks a little like John Leguizamo.

*History:*

Carlos was a typical teenager growing up in 5th ward.  He was smart but had yet to apply himself in anything his parents could see as worthwhile.  That all changed when a random drive-by shooting left him a unilateral AK amputee at the age of fifteen.  Essentially, he lost his left leg approximately seven inches below the waist.  Paramedics had been too late in arriving, nothing could be done to save the limb.

For a long time, he was bitter and made secret promises to avenge himself against the kids at school who he thought (wrongly) were to blame.  The words of his grandmother slowly began to chisel away at his growing hardness.  He was being encouraged to succeed by physical therapists who were helping him with his new prosthetic leg.  He would eventually learn to run on it, and even developed a tough physical fitness regimen in order to keep himself looking good.  

Carlos graduated Valedictorian from Phyllis Wheatley HS.  His grades and poor economic background earned him several academic scholarships to good Texas schools.  He eventually settled on Stephen F Austin University where he earned his PreMed undergraduate.  While there, he impressed many professors with his steadfast work ethic, and served as an intern in local hospitals.  He graduated from medical school in Fort Worth and has recently returned to his home town of Houston to complete his residency in the field of Orthotics and Prosthetics.  

He has also recently won an award for an article he published in the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ on integrating cutting-edge technology with prosthetics to make them more life-like and functional.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Carlos Munguia
> 
> Male (Adult) Human Dedicated Hero 1: HD 1d6+1; hp 7; Init -1 (-1 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 10 (+1 Class, -1 Dex); Melee non-lethal punch, +0 (1d3/crit 20/x2); Ranged +1, none; Reputation +4; Action Points 5; SV Fort +2, Ref -1, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12
> 
> ...





FINALLY!  You guys have no idea how desparately you're going to need him...uh...oops....did I say that?  Now all you need is a lawyer....heh....heh...oops did I say _that_?

It looks very good, love your history.  Post him up in the rogue gallery and I'll work on his contact sheet and send that out to you ASAP.

BTW do you know alot about medicine?  I was just asking cuz I do myself and was wondering.

Oh don't forget to post a description of what he looks like with your profile, or find a celebrity picture that looks like him, or do him up on www.heromachine.com.

Okay!  can't wait to get started people!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

PLEASE everyone please please don't use your sig in the IC thread.  Its really distracting for me.  Can everyone who has their sig showing in their post, please edit it out?

Also don't forget to put the header on the top so I can keep track of where everyone is located.

LOL in a game where everyone can be anywhere, I need to be able to read everything fast, easy without have to scroll back to figure out where you are or what you're doing....


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry about tht!  I'll go do a sig-ectomy right now!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

oh and I'd like to add that this game will be run like the "SHENMUE" game for all of those who have played that game or heard of it.  Meaning that I will throw plenty of clues here and there, but what you guys do is up to you.

I would suggest NOT always waiting for me to prompt you and to take the intiative unless you do something really stupid.  For example, pulling out a gun in a crowded mall to threaten a gang banger....yeah...sure way to get the police and security guards after you as well.

I don't have a set plan for what the good guys do, but I know exactly what the bad guys are doing and they'll be doing it (they don't go on pause while you sit there twiddling your thumbs).  Its sort of like in Shenmue where you have an ending goal, but you still have time to explore the world and figure things out before then.  And where there are events set to happen if you "trigger" the right thing...in this case find the right clue.

Just tell me where you want to go somewhere and I will provide the location and if there are people there, the NPC's for that location.

But most of all, have fun!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm back.

I'm phillipino, in the 3 years (one in shelter) I didn't do anything out of the oridinary (for a prostitue) slept here, than there, ha d a permanent prostitutehouse I was in for 3 years orso, And was treted reasobly there. I leaned a lot form my life until now. She spend a year in the shelter


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I'm back.
> 
> I'm phillipino, in the 3 years (one in shelter) I didn't do anything out of the oridinary (for a whore) slept here, than there, ha d a permanent whorehouse I was in for 3 years orso, And was treted reasobly there. I leaned a lot form my life until now. She spend a year in the shelter *




Timothy, I'm only going to say this once.  Watch your language and show some respect or find a different character to play.  When you're In Character, and say those things because of your character that's one thing, but I don't condone my players showing that kind of disrespect in OOC comments.

Did you get your contact list?  If so, then I will be posting your starting scene when I get home from work tonight so you can begin.  Please update your profile.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry, I will refer to prostitute form now on.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Timothy,

Misty knows T-Bull because he's helped her against the roughs a few times, but he doesn't allow her to prostitute in his neighborhood.  she's seen Lamar and Malcom and knows of them because they're star atheletes from the highschool and work for T-Bull but she doesn't know them personally.  She does know Mayes because he's let her crash there a few times.

Also update your profile in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

k, thanks Kitana!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Timothy, I'd move you forward in time, but your time is about to collide with T-Bull/ Malcolm/Lamar's time so I need for them to finish about 15 or so minutes of talking before you can get there .

TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR I need you to please post so that the plot can move along.

thanks


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

YOU SHOT MY DAD!!!!!!!!
BIG MEAN LADY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *YOU SHOT MY DAD!!!!!!!!
> BIG MEAN LADY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *




LOL!

That's right.  Ah shot the southern gentlemen, ah did.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2003)

Southern Gentleman!?  FORGET THAT SHE SHOT *ME*!!!!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Velenne _*Southern Gentleman!?  FORGET THAT SHE SHOT ME!!!!!!! *




LOL well its actually ironic...the shooter was going at some MAJOR negatives when shooting, and uh...LOL shooter STILL managed to hit YOU and miss everyone else the first time.  And then the dad.  LOL very very funny. 

Talk about LUCK...or in this case BAD LUCK for you and dad.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2003)

> Carlos managed to stabilize his gaping chest wound with Amy's help by the time the paramedics arrived






> Carlos, having been shot in the shoulder,




Eh?  Which is it?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?  Which is it?  *




LOL oops sorry I'll fix that.  The reason I got confused you got hit right under your clavicle.  Lucky dog, just missed your heart and a lung there.

hmm how do you say that?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2003)

Very near a brachial plexus too.  Lucky he gets to keep movement in his arm.   He's already crippled!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Very near a brachial plexus too.  Lucky he gets to keep movement in his arm.   He's already crippled! *




Naw I was trying to pick a spot that was bad but not crippling  Just don't plan on shooting anything with that arm anytime soon.  Hmm...which arm should it be....

Hey at least you didn't get shot in the stomach...


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2003)

Or the other leg!  

On second thought, it might have been kind of ironic if he had gotten shot in his prosthesis.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Or the other leg!
> 
> On second thought, it might have been kind of ironic if he had gotten shot in his prosthesis. *




LOL I was going to do that if the damage was barely anything...but... =P


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like we're about to see some action on our end to.  I hope we can get through it without any shots being fired though!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Looks like we're about to see some action on our end to.  I hope we can get through it without any shots being fired though!  *




The other guys didn't have a choice, but you do!   So let's use some of those soft skills people, chop chop!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

You're up Timothy =)


----------



## Velenne (Jan 22, 2003)

_WHERE'S KV!?_

Time to send out a search party.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm sorry I haven't posted guys.   I'll try to get something tonight.  I should have warned you guys that this week was going to be hell week for me.  That was my bad for not doing that.

Just to give you a hint at my schedule.  I have meetings from 8am to 5:30pm tues-thursday.  I have graduate classes that just started up, two on monday and one wednesday.  Homework for those classes, not to mention reading assignments.  Pressure to find a way to do actual work in between the meetings and schoolwork because I have a release date for a product coming up very soon and that I need to complete before they rotate me to a completely new job.  I've also been having some problems with someone on enworld that have been less than pleasant for me but thankfully at least for me, I consider it over with.

Add to that I haven't eaten (barely) in five days which is unusual for me b/c I LOVE food but every time I try to eat something I just get disinterested or it doesn't taste right, I blame it on the stress.

So please forgive me for not posting!  I will get to all of you tonight, and no GWolf, my master plan isn't to kill Ferris so stop worrying.  And hopefully after this week has passed, life will resume to a more normal rhythm. 

Thanks for your patience guys!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

Ack guys I was going to give Lamar and Malcolm a ride, but for some reason I thought Kitana was going to post next  My bad...T-Bull's not that much of a jerk!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Ack guys I was going to give Lamar and Malcolm a ride, but for some reason I thought Kitana was going to post next  My bad...T-Bull's not that much of a jerk! *




LOL  not a jerk, just a little distracted by pretty girls.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

When you write up your new level two characters please repost your characters using this template text file.

Thanks!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

> "Is that Krispy Kreme I smell, or your lovely new perfume?"




Great line!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *When you write up your new level two characters please repost your characters using this template text file.
> 
> Thanks! *




T-Bull is updated!  I wasn't sure about hit points - what are we going to use above first level?  I took 1d8 => 6.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> T-Bull is updated!  I wasn't sure about hit points - what are we going to use above first level?  I took 1d8 => 6. *




Blah I knew I forgot something.

You can either take 75% hitpoints per level or you can have me roll it for you.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

Updated Malcolm with the improved formatting and Fast hero 2.  Looking forward to a new day!


Keia


----------



## Velenne (Jan 31, 2003)

Carlos updated! 



> Great line!




Thanks! 

Carlos can be witty, but sometimes he can be a little cynical, which keeps his CHA from being higher.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *When you write up your new level two characters please repost your characters using this template text file.
> 
> Thanks! *




When did we level up?  Did I miss that?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When did we level up?  Did I miss that? *




LOL you should read the IC thread


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL you should read the IC thread  *




I did.  I didn't see it.  I'll go check again.

EDIT:  I see now.  It was in a Malcom/T-Bull post I skimmed over.  I'll level Lamar up tomorrow.

BTW, I edited Timothy's sig out of his last post.  Behold the power of the Mod!    Hope you don't mind, Timothy.  Let me know if you do and I'll not do that in the future.  It's a "DM / Game Preference" thing, not any forum rule I'm trying to enforce, so I just figured I'd do Kit a favor.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did.  I didn't see it.  I'll go check again.
> 
> ...




See, you should read anything that says Krizzel next to it.  Someday it will be important 

Hmm, better be careful - there's a bunch of double posts I might start harrassing you about cleaning up


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> * Behold the power of the Mod!   *




Oh man, you found something even better than the gungan tongue!  Just tempt me with all that Mod-i-goodness!


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh man, you found something even better than the gungan tongue!  Just tempt me with all that Mod-i-goodness!     *




I would, but I've sworn only to use my powers for good, not evil.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would, but I've sworn only to use my powers for good, not evil.
> 
> *




Damn that knocks out alot of things I'd want to do... cuz of course you know I'm pure evil.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn that knocks out alot of things I'd want to do... cuz of course you know I'm pure evil. *




Does that make me pure good?




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Does that make me pure good?
> *




0.o

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*croaks*

_*zap...* clear!_


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *croaks*

_damn not again_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Everyone in my game take a moment of silence for the shuttle crew and their families of the Columbia Space Shuttle which broke up over Texas/Louisiana border around 9am today.

All astronauts live in Houston, Texas because that is where they train for all their missions at the Johnson Space Center and its also where NASA's main headquarters is.

So their tragedy directly affects the Houston community.


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

(silence)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

wealth bonus increase: add this to your current wealth bonus.

Everyone, I will assume that everything you have, you bought when you were level 1 except for MIKE who went to buy a gun in game and TBULL who's girlfriend bought him a cell phone.

TBULL: add +2

FERRIS: need to update to level 2

MIKE: need to update to level 2

MALCOLM: Your wealth bonus is messed up...why is it 17?  It should be starting with +2.  With all the stuff that you have, it is now a +0.  Now add +2 to that so your new wealth bonus is +2.  You can't afford any of the things you have currently. The only thing you have is a STUN GUN and a DAY PACK...there is NO CELL phone for you, please remove all mention of that from your posts and all other items from your equipment list.

LAMAR: Need to update to level 2

MISTY: At level 1 your starting wealth bonus was +3 but with the stuff you bought it is now at +0.  You need to update to level 2 before I roll your new wealth bonus.

CARLOS: add +5

Any questions?

EDIT:  Please remember to use the template txt I provide a link to in a post up above.  Please list all DC for the objects you have currently.  Thank you, 

When you write up your new level two characters please repost your characters using this template text file.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh btw...if you don't update your characters, I'll still be rolling them with the stats they have...so if you don't want me rolling them at Level 1...then chop chop and get 'em characters in and ready!


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry about the Wealth thing, I got confused about what the wealth was.  Combine that with an extraneous number (the 7) and you get 17.  

I removed the equipment (except for clothes - clothes are okay, right . . . well, uhmm, nevermind - won't go there   ) and adjusted the character sheet accordingly. 

I will update the posted to reflect normal calls from the home phone rather than cell phone calls.

Keia

p.s. (I'm having fun - thanks for running this  )


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *LAMAR: Need to update to level 2*




Got busy today, will do tomorrow, I'm a good boy, really!


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

> p.s. (I'm having fun - thanks for running this  )




I'll second that!  Definately the best PbP I'm involved in.  Great PC's and a very interesting story.  This is how they should be played.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Keia,

If there's some more stuff you need for Malcolm we can try to pool our resources (or T-Bull could buy it outright maybe - he's up to +7 wealth).  I _suppose_ the same could go for LAMAR


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

*Silence* 



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did.  I didn't see it.  I'll go check again.
> 
> ...




I don't mind, if I would've spotted it, I would have taken it out myself, but my connection wnet out the whole weekend, just came back. I even went using my dial-up a bit.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

And I'll try updating my char ASAP, but I'm not gonna get to it tonight, sorry.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *And I'll try updating my char ASAP, but I'm not gonna get to it tonight, sorry. *




That's no problem!

Just that for all those who don't update they can't do the following things:

1. Buy anything
2. Everything I roll for them will be at the Level 1 they posted.  I do roll alot and I don't always tell you when I'm rolling, just give you what it is you get from the roll so sometimes you won't know if its a good roll for good info or a bad roll with bad info.  FYI! 

Otherwise you can just continue posting away!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Keia,
> 
> If there's some more stuff you need for Malcolm we can try to pool our resources (or T-Bull could buy it outright maybe - he's up to +7 wealth).  I suppose the same could go for LAMAR  *




Hey you guys...I did say way back that if you wanted any other equipment, you can ask me for it.

Malcolm and Lamar have parents with jobs that they can ask to get them stuff.

TBull has a job, old man Johnson and his girlfriend.

Misty...uh...doesn't have anyone at the moment.

Mike and Carlos and Ferris are self-sufficient.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh BTW

I love how you guys are using the UPDATED thing to explain the new skills/feats...etc that you got!  I love it I love it I love it!

Keep up the good work, ya'll I really appreciate your dedication!


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey you guys...I did say way back that if you wanted any other equipment, you can ask me for it.
> 
> ...




The only things I really missed was the leather jacket and the cell phone, but I understand not having them.  How about the leather jacket from the school (he is a letterman in football and a star) and a pager?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The only things I really missed was the leather jacket and the cell phone, but I understand not having them.  How about the leather jacket from the school (he is a letterman in football and a star) and a pager?
> 
> Keia *




Yeah.  Malcolm and Lamar can have varsity jackets with the same protection  and DC as a regular leather jacket from school.

I don't know about the pager though.  Let me think about that.

Oh BTW everyone.  I'm putting up brief profiles/description of the various NPC's in the rogue gallery as I get around to it so you can form ideas about what they look like etc.  On occasion I might put more maps, or pictures, whatever I feel might add to the story and don't want to put in the IC thread.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

*Steam whistles go off*

rawr....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> **Steam whistles go off*
> 
> rawr.... *




LOL I changed her picture if you're referring to Amy.  She needed to look a tad older.

EDIT: Oh to see new attached pictures I believe you have to hit the reload button on your browser to update the cache.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

I added the loveable detective barton to the list of NPC pics.

I also added a cast lineup for the introductory post here so tell me if you like the pictures I used for those you who didn't have pictures I had to improvise.  You can also go ahead and use the pictures in your rogue gallery post so that you have small similiar ones that won't take up too much space or time to load.

I don't have T-Bull's picture yet, he's tough to find.  Any suggestions?

EDIT:  BTW everything is in black and white because this is supposed to be like film noir.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

For T-Bull:

Michael Duncan Clarke?

The actor who plays T'ealc, Christopher Judge,  on Stargate SG-1?







There was another actor - he was the older of two brothers in the movie Diggstown.  He would work as well.  I also think he was the actor in Freddy III.

Keia

ps. looks great!


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's another for T-Bull.  Already in B&W, but needs to be cut out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

Michael Duncan Clark is too old to play TBULL.  TBull is 25.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2003)

ignore this post.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's another one. I wouldn't mess with this guy....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

who the heck is that and why is he wearing that bizzaro plaid out fit?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2003)

I dunno, some bodybuilder I got off a website.  Bodybuilders wear the most awful clothes ever to show off their muscles.  That and the selection is limited when you're that huge.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

*L* figured you use him.  meh, but why not.

OH, BTW- thanx for getting a pic that doesn't show his hair, Mike's gonna be dieing his hair different colours every now and again.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **L* figured you use him.  meh, but why not.
> 
> OH, BTW- thanx for getting a pic that doesn't show his hair, Mike's gonna be dieing his hair different colours every now and again. *




well ;p ya didn't offer an alternative...no pic in your profile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Jemal

Need to update whatcha up to there in the GoT IC thread so I can get Mike moving onwards.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm actually waiting for some E-mail replies right now RE: Character conections with someone else. (Or see it posted IC..)
I'll update when I get confirmation., and I'll check the IC thread now to see if there's a call for Mike yet from his 'old friend'


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I'm actually waiting for some E-mail replies right now RE: Character conections with someone else. (Or see it posted IC..)
> I'll update when I get confirmation., and I'll check the IC thread now to see if there's a call for Mike yet from his 'old friend' *




Did ya send me something? I didn't see it =P

If not then I"ll just send you character connection via email.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Okay I am now officially confused. (before I was only unofficially)

Timothy and Jemal...what exactly is going on?  Was there supposed to be something between Misty and Mike?  Did you want there to be?  Um...would be nice to inform the DM =P


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

well here's the thing, Jemal mailed me about him wanting to know a 'criminal' for some information. First I agreed, it would highly unlikely to just give him a ring, but like jemal had written in the mail, I needed the money (for mayes) so I thought I would make haste and call him instead of waiting for him to find me, which can take some posts.

This is the story, more or less.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

yeah.. I e-mailed you(Kit) something just a litle while ago, but I'll post here too.

I was basically looking for a connection to other PCs, ad stuff, so I decided to talk to Timothy b/c his character Misty was having some problems, and she's from around the same place as that famous rapper dude.  SO I figured maybe they might have known each other before he 'made it', b/c she's not THAT young, and he only made it in the last few years, so they might've known each other.

Sorry we didn't ask/tell you about it first, that's my fault, I didn't even think about it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *well here's the thing, Jemal mailed me about him wanting to know a 'criminal' for some information. First I agreed, it would highly unlikely to just give him a ring, but like jemal had written in the mail, I needed the money (for mayes) so I thought I would make haste and call him instead of waiting for him to find me, which can take some posts.
> 
> This is the story, more or less. *




But...you should have told him that Misty doesn't know anything that could help him.  Because, well she doesn't because all she's done is sit there at Mayes place.  She doesn't have a clue what's going on outside.  She hasn't talked to either TBull or Lamar or Malcolm to find out anything more.

Hmm...well you know guys.  I'm a bit confused as to why you would have to make up a relationship in the game without letting me know about it when both of you have ample contacts, or could get some just by asking me.

I want everyone to remember that this is a mystery.  Each PC has their own personal problem to solve, but each person's problem is a part of something larger, sort of a symptom of something really really bad happening that transcends their problems.  Can everyone see a connection?

Misty-worried about losing Mayes and her pseudo home...why would a realty company want to buy a tenment in an awful neighborhood...and why is Mayes so frightened?  Who was that man that visited them?

Mike-his father is hovering on the edge of death in the hospital, his home has been violated--all for what?  Why is that?  And that doctor lady said something about her sister Jessica knowing your father...how?

Carlos-something wrong is happening at the hospital, a possible fatal epidemic that everyone is ignoring--why?

TBull-neighborhood is getting edgy, Jessica is up to something.  The gangs are getting more bold now...its only a matter of time before full blown out war happens...and more innocents will die--why now?

Lamar-yours is coming up--but your friends are in trouble right now.

Malcolm-what is jeffery up to?  What awful thing has he gotten himself into...and will he be able to survive it?

Ferris-Where is your father?  The clock is ticking to your execution or his.  who is this jessica?  how come she seems to know more than she's saying, and what is the connection to Simtex?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh and one BIG question...

Who were those punks at Fu Kim trying to kill?

And will they succeed the second time around...?


PS. okay I see where the wires were crossed no biggie....I think I sent Jemal something for his connection so don't worry about it Timothy, just take Misty shopping , LOL ;p or whatever else she wants to do


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

I've realized why Kitana has so many posts...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

It's because instead of editing her last post, she just posts a new one.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

AHA! I have stumbled onto your secret!



hehe.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

Kit,

I get that it's a mystery and you're doing an excellent job with it.  The question I have is:  Is there anyone else that isn't playing according to the bounds you've set or is it just this recent thing?

I just want to make sure I'm playing it okay.  I'm having to much fun with this (and Windy City and OC8) to be screwing this up.

Keia

p.s. You could alway have Garyh wipe out those posts so the story still flows (if that's within his ability).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> I get that it's a mystery and you're doing an excellent job with it.  The question I have is:  Is there anyone else that isn't playing according to the bounds you've set or is it just this recent thing?
> 
> ...





LOL don't worry!  Trust me...if anyone was doing something that didn't feel right to me I would tell them.

The only thing that I'm strict about is letting me in on what you guys are planning to do.  I mean the thing is, the bad people...they don't just stop when you guys are off doing whatever...they are doing their thing...and what they do affects what happens in your worlds.  That's really the only reason why I need to always be informed.

I spent alot of time figuring out your contact lists and who you'd know so that there would be a balance in the game.  Yeah I want all of you to meet up eventually, but don't rush it.  Take your time, explore your world and try and figure out your own individual mysteries.  Trust me that when you start doing that, you'll all end up in the same place.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *It's because instead of editing her last post, she just posts a new one. *




that's not why =P  I just type and think really quickly...you'll find I have posts all over enworld

And the reason I make new ones is NOBODY ever seems to read my edited posts...its kind of depressing =P

so if I make a new one then people will read it and quit asking me questions I answered in my edited posts...hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

oh ;p

this one is just to rub it into jemal...tee hee! another post!

anyways...hmm...I had a point...really...somewhere...ah hah

yeah none of you can solve this mystery by yourself, everyones contact lists hit a different aspect of the mystery.  Everyone has access to information that other people don't have.

If you ask me for more contacts, like "hey I should know an biologist, who do I know?" etc... I will give you another contact...lol it would just take forever to hand all of them out at once.

and Keia...enjoying Windy City has nothing to do with Lana having a big crush on Lorenzo, does it?  I love the unrequited thing.  Fits so well into the teen angst.

I know Krizzel is just beaming with who knows what at poor Anh's helpless idolization of the professor.  LOL Anh...she cracks me up, she is so hilarious.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

> and Keia...enjoying Windy City has nothing to do with Lana having a big crush on Lorenzo, does it? I love the unrequited thing. Fits so well into the teen angst.




The development of the characters and the detail used to describe their actions and how they think is what really gets to me about all three of these.

For me its cool because I've got:
1) Football star that need to keep his nose clean to hit the big time (college then pros) and he's waist deep in trouble. - Malcolm

2) Football player who'll never get that chance because of what happened to him and what he did.  - Brandon a.k.a Phoenix

3) Athletic guy who does do sports, has a ton of friends and no worries at all except who to date and how to enjoy life the easiest. - Lorenzo.

What a group.  All at different stages and different levels of crisis.

As for Lana, the fun thing with that is not to rush anything, because, although he knows of her, he doesn't know her - him being a senior and her a sophomore and what not.  All in all it will be a lot of fun.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As for Lana, the fun thing with that is not to rush anything, because, although he knows of her, he doesn't know her - him being a senior and her a sophomore and what not.  All in all it will be a lot of fun.
> 
> *




ARGH no rushing or you'll spoil it for me!  She still has a few more teen angst things left to do regarding Lorenzo!  Like write love poems, songs and stuff.  Deep insecurities, being an idiot, etc.  Don't even tell me he might be mindly interested, no no no!

dude is she even his _type_?  She is about as far away from Becca as you can get, LOL


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree with you all the way jemal, Kitana's posting's frenzy has GOT to stop. Kitana is the one that gives us Hyperposting Posting Newbees a bad name! Stop it Kit!


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

EDit: Fixed some spelling errors......


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

And the reason my post count is so low, is because ENWorld is so slow. If it was fast, I would've posted on the hive much more often and gotten to kitana with ease...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

First off Timothy..
YOU GOT GNOMED!!!!!!!

Secondly - 
Um.. I forgot what I was gonna say when I saw the gnome..
damit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I agree with you all the way jemal, Kitana's posting's frenzy has GOT to stop. Kitana is the one that gives us Hyperposting Posting Newbees a bad name! Stop it Kit! *




no


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

I Blame Pkitty for the Gnome!

And just wait! You'll get gnomed too....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *EDit: Fixed some spelling errors...... *




spelling errors WHERE?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, and you should check out the land of og IC thread, it's too funny for words!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *And the reason my post count is so low, is because ENWorld is so slow. If it was fast, I would've posted on the hive much more often and gotten to kitana with ease... *




excuses, excuses, you don't think its slow for the rest of us too?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> spelling errors WHERE?   *


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I Blame Pkitty for the Gnome!
> 
> And just wait! You'll get gnomed too.... *




Ah don't worry Jemal.  I keep asking for them to gnome you.  One day they'll listen to me.  LOL but then I'm so low on the radar that I'll bet you they don't even know who I am anyway...hehe.  "Kitana? who's that chick?" hehe...anonymity has its bonuses...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Let me point out that I got this post count having only made 5 posts overall in Hivemind....LOL I'd make more, but they never talk about anything interesting so I never stay to post with them...or my post per day would be double what it is now.

I post exclusively in the IC and OOC forums.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Top 11 Tips for board fame:

Post like a mad men (check)
Pick a single area of expertise (PbP's, Check)
Post on General (check)
Join The hive (check)
Act Important (check)
Be Important (...)
Pick a famous person to pick on (Garyh, Check)
Act annoying (check and doublecheck)
Get some attention (starting too many PbP games, check)
Have Something ueful to say (...)
Start a troll (Thinking of one)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

uh

whatever fame I have is all infamous or notorious...I don't think anything good, eh? hehe  God!  I've only been on enworld for almost two months, ya'll...geez...and only because Krizzel said "hey this guy named Jemal is making a starwars game, you love starwars...join JOIN..."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

OMG!!! ARE you saying that You joined b/c of my star wars game?

NOOO!!!!!!!!!! THE SCOURGE WAS UNLEASHED BECAUSE OF ME?

I apologize to all.

And what do you mean "Low on the radar"?
You are the scourge, they MUST know who you are..

as for that list of timothy's...

Post like a mad men (um.. yeah.)
Pick a single area of expertise (TooManyGames)
Post on General (once in a while)
Join The hive (the what?)
Act Important (what do you mean? I AM important!)
Be Important (see above.)
Pick a famous person to pick on (hmm.. good idea.. Can I pick Morrus?)
Act annoying (hehe.)
Get some attention (um.. does having GARYH say I'm in too many games count?)
Have Something ueful to say (What do you mean? EVERYTHING I say is useful.. )
Start a troll (?)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OMG!!! ARE you saying that You joined b/c of my star wars game?
> 
> NOOO!!!!!!!!!! THE SCOURGE WAS UNLEASHED BECAUSE OF ME?
> 
> ...




I am the scourge? lol  of what?  a little boys on the enworld board?

yes oh yes...I joined Enworld because of your star wars game, so I suggest that you better not keep forgetting about updating that one, buddy.

Then you can blame Krizzel for pointing it all out to me...he was the lurker.  I never lurked.  I just up and joined.  LOL I'm surprised you didn't notice my post of uh ONE when I first posted.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

1600 post ;p

*does a little dance*

That means I must have posted at least thirty posts today....dear...dear...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OMG!!! ARE you saying that You joined b/c of my star wars game?
> 
> NOOO!!!!!!!!!! THE SCOURGE WAS UNLEASHED BECAUSE OF ME?
> 
> ...




The Hive is the local assylum, just a constantly onging discussion with ovger 2000 posts an a good day and 1500 posts on a normakl day (going slow at the moment)

A Troll is a statement you make about something just to get attention and get a duscussion going.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Post like a mad men (duh)
Pick a single area of expertise (opinionated controversial and confrontational enworld female)
Post on General (yeah I do that)
Join The hive (nyah they dont' talk about anything interesting--let's start our own!)
Act Important (duh)
Be Important (duh)
Pick a famous person to pick on (i am an equal opportunity person picker on-er)
Act annoying (no comment)
Get some attention (being the opinionated controversial confrontation woman in the forum makes it easy to stand out)
Have Something useful to say (dare you say otherwise? )
Start a troll (everything I say starts discussion ;p)


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *(everything I say starts discussion ;p) *




No It doesn't!....


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Join The hive (nyah they dont' talk about anything interesting--let's start our own!)
> *




Let's, should be very fun indeed, although almost impossible to start off, since it will go down very soon...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's, should be very fun indeed, although almost impossible to start off, since it will go down very soon... *





Hey if they let Hivemind prattle on, they have to let us start our own!  Its only fair.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, you're right, let's start it up! Maybe in the form of a PbP game so we could keep it on the PbP boards. Too bad the in character character game is allready up...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Yeah, you're right, let's start it up! Maybe in the form of a PbP game so we could keep it on the PbP boards. Too bad the in character character game is allready up... *




;p

LOL well the ICC game is pretty much a hivemind like prattle with game elements...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey Jemal and Timothy, I need for you to start posting so I can get a move on the action.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

[mod]Just a friendy reminder that way off topic discussion will be shunted to the appropriate forum.  We're here to play, and we're serious about it![/mod]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *[mod]Just a friendy reminder that way off topic discussion will be shunted to the appropriate forum.  We're here to play, and we're serious about it![/mod]
> 
> *




 to you hehe


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> to you hehe *




Hey, I have to be, you know, responsible and stuff now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, I have to be, you know, responsible and stuff now.   *




Gary?  Responsible?

Isn't that an oxymoron...oh wait...or maybe that's Jemal...


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Re: the rest of exams.

Malcolm doesn't have anything else but getting through exams, comforting Rosa and heading to the garage.  He will listen for information if he can find it (maybe from Rosa).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Re: the rest of exams.
> 
> Malcolm doesn't have anything else but getting through exams, comforting Rosa and heading to the garage.  He will listen for information if he can find it (maybe from Rosa). *




Yep ok

I'm just waiting for Jemal (who's just a little behind on posting) and Tmothy (where Krizzel and Gwolf are waiting for him to respond)

Its also important that Gary respond first (and Lamar is missing a final btw not that he cares at the moment)

Rosa is definitely a good information source.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Jemal around, I've see his posts in other games.  I'm sure he'll post soon.

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey I'm still stuck at 8:15am!  

I'll have to just provide a list of all the stuff I was going to do today, though most of it was info gathering, so not worth playing through anyway.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

okay

TBull's picture is up

here


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Here is 

Dog Man

Jeffery Winters


----------



## Keia (Feb 9, 2003)

Kit,

Good story on Lamar's actions.  I'm on pins and needles waiting for him to reply so I find out what happened.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> Good story on Lamar's actions.  I'm on pins and needles waiting for him to reply so I find out what happened.
> 
> Keia *




hehe glad you liked it


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Heh heh.. um.. er.. I'ld thought I remembered posting going to the hospital, so I was good, but I then realized that was in kitanas OTHER d20 modern game (The ICCG) in which we were at a hospital, and I got confuzzled.

Terribly sorry, chaps, I've posted this time for sure, absolutely positively for sure.
.
.

I think.

and another thing...



> Gary? Responsible?
> Isn't that an oxymoron...oh wait...or maybe that's Jemal...




Thank you.
um.. was that a compliment or an insult?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> um.. was that a compliment or an insult?  *




hmm do I compliment you? ;D

hehe good now post in WindyCity ;D


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> hehe good now post in WindyCity ;D *




Slavedriver.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Slavedriver. *




hehe  *cracks her whip*  I thought you liked that kind of thing....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

oh oh!

1700th post!  Wow...that means I did a hundred posts since the last time I said I had 1600...hmmm...02-07-2003 01:25 AM

I obviously need to post more often....


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Um.. If you keep that rate up you'll rival Crothian!

2 days, 100 posts?  That's 50/day.
Crothian is at, I think, 40/day avg.

And no I don't like that thing...
nope...
not at all...
uh-uh...
quit looking at me...


Pervert.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Um.. If you keep that rate up you'll rival Crothian!
> 
> 2 days, 100 posts?  That's 50/day.
> Crothian is at, I think, 40/day avg.
> *




LOL I don't think I have THAT much time on my hands   This weekend has just been my "do nothing" weekend.




			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> Pervert.  *




Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black. 


(boy I need some new slang)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey Velenne (good thing I know you're Kaz Lo hehe - btw which expression? Kaz Lo's or Carlos? hehe)

Not too smooth are ya 

Dealing with a Pissed Off Woman 101 

When its your fault:

1.  Tell her she's right
2.  Tell her you're an idiot
3.  Ask her how you can make it up to her
4.  Let her step first through the door

When its not your fault:

1. See above.

LOL proven techniques to diffuse any POW 

Well except for the really wily ones, but this will work with Amy, but not Jessica.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 10, 2003)

> Not too smooth are ya




LMAO, nope!  Carlos' wit is his defense mechanism.  He was never big to begin with, and when he lost his leg and couldn't run anymore, he had to rely on his wit to get him out of situations growing up in Fifth.  But when it comes to relationships, he's very lacking in experience. 



> When its not your fault:




It's never the man's fault!

*ducks*



And he did apologize!!  And he hasn't gone through the door yet.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Velenne _*
> It's never the man's fault!
> *




LOL that's the easiest way to manipulate men, make them think that what you want is exactly what they want too.  Its funny to watch happen.

But alas, I use my power for good 

_That_ was an apology? Weak, Carlos...WEAK ;p hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey!  I hit 1800 posts! whoo hoo ;p


----------



## Timothy (Feb 11, 2003)

sorry for not posting for a time, uodated char and posts coming tomorrow


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

KIT!!!
another 2 days, another 100 posts?

WHEN WILL THE INSANITY END!?!?!?!?!?!???


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *KIT!!!
> another 2 days, another 100 posts?
> 
> WHEN WILL THE INSANITY END!?!?!?!?!?!???
> ...




NEVER! ;D


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh, ok then.

Well I've got then next 4 days off, so I'll be updating all my games and posting to all games repeatedly (well... Hopefully, as long as nothing goes wrong AGAIN)

I might even catch up to..
nah, not a chance.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Oh, ok then.
> 
> Well I've got then next 4 days off, so I'll be updating all my games and posting to all games repeatedly (well... Hopefully, as long as nothing goes wrong AGAIN)
> 
> ...




4 days off of what? I thought you weren't in the rat race?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

That would be telling, now wouldn't it?

'4 days off' basically means nothing happening for the next 4 days that I know of.  Course if something goes wrong they'll probly want me to leave again.. *GARGH*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> That would be telling, now wouldn't it?
> 
> '4 days off' basically means nothing happening for the next 4 days that I know of.  Course if something goes wrong they'll probly want me to leave again.. *GARGH* *




Now why would they want you to leave?

TELL tell TELL!

Or at least send me an Tell-All-Email!


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't believe it!  My second day and I'm in the principal's office.  That's got to be some kind of record.  

Keia

p.s. did Rosa respond to my question in the post prior to the secretary?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I can't believe it!  My second day and I'm in the principal's office.  That's got to be some kind of record.
> 
> Keia
> 
> p.s. did Rosa respond to my question in the post prior to the secretary? *





oops yep I edited to add her response, he knows what classes she has and where she lives, so he can find her pretty easily


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

1900!  Whoo hoo!

I made it to 1900 posts.

99% of which is in the IC and OOC forum and not even Hivemind...isn't that scary?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

1201, almost exclusively in IC and OOC forums.


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2003)

Kit,

I tried to get him talking but I think our post timing is off.  PLus, I didn't want to say too much if the principal left the speaker on or something and was listening.  No need for any more trouble than what we've got!  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> I tried to get him talking but I think our post timing is off.  PLus, I didn't want to say too much if the principal left the speaker on or something and was listening.  No need for any more trouble than what we've got!
> 
> Keia *




LOL no problem, was an observation, not a rebuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

timothy you need to post ASAP


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Kit,

How's it going?

I had a question for you:  does Malcolm, or Lamar for that matter, know that T-Bull has a contact at the station?  Have we ever met him or dealt with him?  Thanks!

Sorry, for the Malcolm outburst IC, but I was thinking - he's having a really bad 24 hours. [Keifer's got nothing on him]  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Hey Kit,
> 
> How's it going?
> 
> ...




Oy, let's say I'm still in shock.  But anyway, np with the outburst, just gave me something more to work with -copwise...hehe

hmm...Yeah they would know his name but probably never met him since he doesn't really come around the garage.  Jessica's older brother Jason Nguyen is a detective there and they know that T-Bull has talked to him before.  T-Bull also knows a couple of the streetbeat cops which Lamar and Malcolm have met, the ones that patrol their neighborhood and help with the watch.

Did you want specific names or anything?  Let me know what you want to do when you get to the station.


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oy, let's say I'm still in shock.  But anyway, np with the outburst, just gave me something more to work with -copwise...hehe
> *




Shock?  Everything okay? [you can e-mail if you wish, or private message]

Please be gentle with us, we're the victims here.  

Pus I like getting garyh in trouble, too.  Keeps him on his toes.   

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Shock?  Everything okay? [you can e-mail if you wish, or private message]
> 
> ...





LOL gentle? ME? GENTLE? ;p

ah...don't worry...the cops are the least of your worries....muahaha....uh but I promise not to drop a building on gary...yet...


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

*Gulp*


----------



## Jemal (Feb 19, 2003)

Kit: Just to show that I'm NOT 'strangle-you-with-a-spoon' angry about certain events that transpired recently(hmm wonder what that could be?), I hereby post humorous comments:


Drop a building on Gary?  Now where have I seen that before?  Jeesh, he's starting to look like the Wicked Moderator of the West.

As to the Nguyens.. Brother's A cop, 1 sister is a lawyer, and another is a doctor.. I REALLY gotta get hooked up with this family.  What're Ma and Pa, the Supreme Justice and the VP of Microsoft?
*considers asking one of the sisters on a date.. Hell, a Celebrity is JUST what they need in that family. *

And I'm REALLY starting to hate the cops in this city.. The only one who hasn't been an Ass so far is that guy who just nodded at me when I came out.. I was half expecting to get accosted.
Oh well, at least we know Kitana plays good "Bad-Cops".

Hey, maybe they're all on the payroll of a gang.. hmm..

Oh, and Keia.. Are you afraid of that little itty-bitty beastie of a DM named Kit?  What, she's not so bad,sh...

Wait a sec, she IS that bad.. lets see, games I'm in that she DM's...
THIS game: Dad shot, house broken into, cops on my back.
ICC: I GOT TURNED INTO A CHICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UM... need I say more?  
RUN FOR THE HILLS, IT'S THE TDM!!

Can't WAIT for her to start an EVIL game.. *Shudder* Maybe then I can start doing evil stuff BACK to her NPC characters.. Course beating up that Bugbear in ICC is fun, and I can't wait till Mike gets to the Fifth and stuff happens down there.. Me got gun now. hehe.  (Watch, first encounter will be a COP who pulls me over and pats me down, then takes me into.. Wait, why Am I giving her possible ideas?  Ignore the past few sentences, pls, ki.


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hmm...Yeah they would know his name but probably never met him since he doesn't really come around the garage.  Jessica's older brother Jason Nguyen is a detective there and they know that T-Bull has talked to him before.  T-Bull also knows a couple of the streetbeat cops which Lamar and Malcolm have met, the ones that patrol their neighborhood and help with the watch.
> 
> Did you want specific names or anything?  Let me know what you want to do when you get to the station. *




I guess as we're being lead in, if I saw anyone I recognized, I would say hi to them - just to give the sign that I'm there and that hopefully they'll look into things.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 19, 2003)

She SHOT my character in the first scene!! Ruthless!

Oh and now Carlos has blown his only shot of getting into the Nguyen Wonder Family.  I've been tempted several times to have Carlos say something about them.  

But I'm with Jamal...one of these times Burton is really gonna ask for it and Carlos will beat him senseless with his titanium leg.  Keep pushin' fat boy, keep pushin!!  

On the other hand, having picked up on the various threads of this plot, the picture is starting to come into focus and it's _very_ exciting!  Can't wait to see more Kit!  Or shall I say, TDM!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> As to the Nguyens.. Brother's A cop, 1 sister is a lawyer, and another is a doctor.. I REALLY gotta get hooked up with this family.  What're Ma and Pa, the Supreme Justice and the VP of Microsoft?
> *considers asking one of the sisters on a date.. Hell, a Celebrity is JUST what they need in that family. *
> *




LOL I was wondering when someone would comment on that. 

*cough* Krizzel knows this because he's met them, but LOL I kind of "borrowed" them from my own family.  You haven't met the fourth member of the sibling clan yet. 



> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> And I'm REALLY starting to hate the cops in this city.. The only one who hasn't been an Ass so far is that guy who just nodded at me when I came out.. I was half expecting to get accosted.
> Oh well, at least we know Kitana plays good "Bad-Cops".
> *




lol..."bad cops" oh man oh man...that was nothing...those guys are just the tip of the 'bad cop" iceberg....

 

But anyway you'll get to meet the good cops in a little bit...I'm sure you can guess who one of them is


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Velenne _*
> Can't wait to see more Kit!  Or shall I say, TDM!! *




LOL

well that was going to be my title when I  finally get around to getting a special community supporter account

"Tyrannical DM"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

Kitana, you are one of the few people online who scares me...

And if you're the TDM, I should be the CDM

any guesses to the meaning? 


OH, almost forgot: 
Carlos better leave some'o Burton for me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Kitana, you are one of the few people online who scares me...
> 
> And if you're the TDM, I should be the CDM
> 
> ...




Thanks! but that's not gonna save Jane....hehe...

er yeah a few guesses, but none of the repeatable on the boards...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.

psst...Jemal POST ;p


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Would you like me to post actual roll results?  Or would you prefer that I just write what happens as the effect of the roll?


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

You asking everyone or someone specific?

For me, I like the results in story then an OCC at the end the explains the base, modifiers and die roll.  Something like:

OCC: Spot 23 [4 base - 2 dark + 19 die roll] to see Detective drool.

But that's just me.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Would you like me to post actual roll results?  Or would you prefer that I just write what happens as the effect of the roll?
> 
> *




Most of the time roll results should be hidden - especially if it's something where they might get false results from a bad roll.  

I *do* like to see the roll results when they're extreme.  I mean, everybody likes to know when they get a natural 20 or something else really good


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

True, secret rolls such as spots and searchs and whatnot should remain secret to not unduly influence the players.  I agree.  Unless its awesome or doesn't matter anymore.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I've mostly been keeping non-combat rolls secret.  Would you prefer non-combat rolls to be secret and combat rolls to be displayed?

and yes this is directed to everyone


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

That works for me, except for as Krizzel says (the awesome rolls, or the really bad rolls).

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

That's good b/c if I think that your roleplaying was great, then I usually don't bother to roll for non-combat (except for when you don't roleplay out a situation and just say "I want to find out this and this...etc"--then I just roll).  I emphsize rping over dice anyday in non-combat situations.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, I say err on the side of keeping things 'behind the curtain.' 

I'm experimenting with it myself in Metal Joe and Windy (though we haven't made so many rolls in Windy yet).  I guess the thing to think about is why are you revealing this roll or that roll.  

For example, in combat, if you reveal attack rolls then you should expect the players to work out the Defense, etc. of their opponents.  Kind of 'how much do you want them to metagame' I suppose.  Sometimes its a good thing, and sometimes it's not.  I think it would tend to make me underestimate tough opponents and overestimate not so tough ones.  

I should say I usually like to see damage rolls (just to know how much smack I'm putting down ), but on the other hand you can get enough of that through description too.  Sometimes it's even better that way.


Okay, so that's a bunch of random babbling.  Summary, start out with everything secret, and try revealing bits and pieces of the mechanics here and there, and then judge what results.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 23, 2003)

Ditto with what Keia and Krizzel have said.


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you want me to keep rolling or wait for posting till after monday night with garyh.  I'm afraid what I might say next oculd get us in more trouble.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Do you want me to keep rolling or wait for posting till after monday night with garyh.  I'm afraid what I might say next oculd get us in more trouble.
> 
> Keia *




Its up to you. 

Lamar is just sitting there silent with stupfied anger at the moment.


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

If you don't mind then, I'll let others catch up and post late on Monday night (whether garyh posts or not).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Nevermind,

I tried to wait but couldn't do it - instead I thought of another way to do what I was trying to get done.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Keia - roughly 80 minutes you waited...  *L* must be a new record.


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, that was the roughest 80 minutes of my life 

Actually, I kept thinking about what I wanted to say/do over that time and eventually something popped in my head that didn't involved Lamar as much.  

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Kewl.. Now if Only something like that would happen for me.  When I read kit's setup for Mike, I instantly froze.. No matter how many times i speak in public I still have stage-fright(Even online!?!), and that brought it back.. *shudder*.

Anyways, I'll post IC soon as I figure out WTF Mike's gonna say.  If not for the fact that his dad's in a hospital, it'd be easy, but now I gotta deal with the whole anguish/grief/anger angle.  Hmm.. Maybe he'll just anounce that there's a deadly strain of West Nile floating around, in order to get the spotlight off himself?
*L* wonder what THAT would do?

"Oh yeah, by thew way dudes and chicks, you might wanna get outta the state, cuz there's like a plague or something going around, according to soem doctors I been talkin' to.  RUN!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!!"

*Weeeeooooo* Here comes the men in white jackets.


hoody hoo!


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

> Oh yeah, by thew way dudes and chicks, you might wanna get outta the state, cuz there's like a plague or something going around, according to soem doctors I been talkin' to. RUN!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!!"




That might be a little bit harsh.  Perhaps you could say that you'd be interested in making the hospital famous in song after the care and concern they've given you and your father.  You just hope it is a good immortalization, depending on how well they do with your dad . . . and that West Nile thing.

Then you let the media run with it.  No white coats, let the media do the heavy lifting.  

'Course that's just my opinion and I'm not responsible for it if you go that route. 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

hehe

say whatever you want

but of course remember, there are consequences for everything...you're in the spotlight and the eyes of Texas are upon you -- not all of them friendly



no pressure


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

The eyes!!! Everywhere with the eyes!!! Ack, thud.   

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *The eyes!!! Everywhere with the eyes!!! Ack, thud.
> 
> Keia *




You're one to talk, you got your own problems to deal with right now  maybe Lamar can help you out of it


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

Lamar's smooth, I'm sure he'll sweet talk the detective into seeing things our way.  Otherwise, our only hope may be T-bull's mom's fried chicken!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Jemal,

Good luck on the speech thing. 

Oh . . . and post Tas to the Dragonlance rogues gallery.  

Keia

p.s. hope garyh is safely back from his trip.


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *p.s. hope garyh is safely back from his trip. *




I'm back safe and sound - just had a lot of stuff to do once I got back!!  Thanks for the concern.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm back safe and sound - just had a lot of stuff to do once I got back!!  Thanks for the concern.   *




hmm...garyh....garyh...that name sounds familiar I know I've seen it somewhere before....


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hmm...garyh....garyh...that name sounds familiar I know I've seen it somewhere before.... *


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Jemal,

Good job on the interview so far! That read very well and seemed very in character for Matthews.

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Thnx, I eventually just said "Ah screw the planning, I'll just do what I usually do and start typing, whatever happens... happens."
Guess it worked... kewl.

Did I mention that RPing a cross between yourself and a real celeb is hard? *L*


----------



## Velenne (Feb 28, 2003)

You're doing great so far! Quite a vivid portrayal, imo, and very enjoyable to imagine.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Thnx, I eventually just said "Ah screw the planning, I'll just do what I usually do and start typing, whatever happens... happens."
> Guess it worked... kewl.
> 
> Did I mention that RPing a cross between yourself and a real celeb is hard? *L* *




LOL - Good job   And that's to everyone as well, I think you guys are doing awesome!

Jemal, I'm having the same problem with Cate in V:tM...but she and I differ in a few things so when we do differ I'm like NO NO NO THAT WAY and she's NO NO NO THIS WAY. 

;p

hmm....yes I know I should be committed, but arguing with yourself is fun...you always win...sort of...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

Vel

I know they use small amounts of certain anesthesia for halting cell cultures of other things, but viruses?  Having never handled viruses in a lab environment, I don't know..I always thought they just froze them at the specified temp at whatever stage they wanted.  Most of what I know really is only how to identify the virus, the symptoms of the infection and to treat the viral infection.  I've never actually tried to grow one before.

I'll have to see about that one, but regardless, it only be a very small amount.  However, if you can point me to sources that show me how to culture viruses (as in halt their growth...I know how to culture them)...though each virus is pretty different...anyway.

KV


----------



## Velenne (Mar 2, 2003)

No biggy.  You seem far more in-the-know than me on the matter.  All I know is that I've heard of them using anaestesia to control bacterial growth rates for closer study.  It was a long-shot anyway. 

Fire is much easier to pull off.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

sorry its been a while since I updated

I've been sort of waiting for Gary and Krizzel, but I'll update tonight regardless of them


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2003)

Just one little request: 
Could you remove my name from the thread title, pls?  It's getting a bit annoying to see it every time I log in.  I mean sure, I'm more narcisistic than the next guy and love seeing my name in print, but...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Just one little request:
> Could you remove my name from the thread title, pls?  It's getting a bit annoying to see it every time I log in.  I mean sure, I'm more narcisistic than the next guy and love seeing my name in print, but... *




LOL!

oops forgot...and here I thought your ego knew no bounds...


----------



## Velenne (Mar 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *sorry its been a while since I updated
> 
> I've been sort of waiting for Gary and Krizzel, but I'll update tonight regardless of them  *




Oh sweet, and here I was about to give it a bump.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

Kit,

Should I wait for Lamar's opinion on this dilemma?  I know that Malcolm isn't the wisest person in the world but he is smarter than the average bear.   Malcolm's gut is telling him to get back out there and protect his family and friends.  'Course if he's dead, then that's no help either.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

I haven't seen Gary in a while...probably sunk in midterms or something.

I leave it up to you...I'm just going with the flow here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh sweet, and here I was about to give it a bump.   *




no bumping ;p


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

I'll give garyh another day then post.  'Course the last time I said this, I couldn't hold it in and posted within the hour.  Hopefully I'll be better this time.

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 6, 2003)

Carlos wasn't trying to be covert about getting the guy's wallet.  My intention was to have him literally shove his arm into the guy's pocket and yank out the wallet, then try to toss it to Shashi or Amy so they could dig out an ID.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Carlos wasn't trying to be covert about getting the guy's wallet.  My intention was to have him literally shove his arm into the guy's pocket and yank out the wallet, then try to toss it to Shashi or Amy so they could dig out an ID. *




Regardless being able to do that while being grappled (at last in my opinion) requires the dexterity of a sleight of hand skill at the least...and its a trained skill which Carlos doesn't have.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 6, 2003)

DM hath spoken!  Nobody else does anything while the fire department and security are on their way?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *DM hath spoken!  Nobody else does anything while the fire department and security are on their way? *




I think they're still a little shocked at Carlos' sudden lunacy.


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

Kit,

How far is it from the precinct to Johnson's garage?  If it's not too far Malcolm (and probably Lamar) will just run over to the garage.  Otherwise, we'll need to call for a ride.

Keia

p.s. good luck on those mid-terms!


----------



## Velenne (Mar 11, 2003)

Jemal, IIRC it took Carlos half an hour to get to the Virology lab from his office in Prosthetics.  I'm not sure how that corrolates to the patient rooms, though.


----------



## garyh (Mar 12, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> How far is it from the precinct to Johnson's garage?  If it's not too far Malcolm (and probably Lamar) will just run over to the garage.  Otherwise, we'll need to call for a ride.
> 
> ...




Lamar is in with Malcolm on walking or getting a ride if necessary.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

not far, i'll post you guys there when I get home after the exam (although my head might be a bit gone)

Velenne, the call you got is from Krizzel, Krizzel, Krizzel you just contacted Carlos...in case you two want to talk without me having to make the obvious introduction.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

I didn't post anymore because I wasn't sure who was still at the garage.  If Misty and Old Man Johnson were there, Malcolm would wait to talk to T-Bull privately, especially with what all was at stake.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

;p


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I didn't post anymore because I wasn't sure who was still at the garage.  If Misty and Old Man Johnson were there, Malcolm would wait to talk to T-Bull privately, especially with what all was at stake.
> 
> Keia *





oh!

Old man Johnson went home (Tbull sent him off I believe and he went willingly) and Misty+Ferris went off with Jason.

Its just Malcolm, TBull and Lamar.

Hey guys, I'm down to three active posters now (Krizzel, Velenne, Keia) - Jemal and Gary are sort of intermittent.  How do you feel about opening up the game to accept new players?


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2003)

That's odd too.  Previously, Jemal and Garyh had been extremely active around here.  I guess we should wait to hear from them.  I'm open to more players, though.  Maybe someone could play Old Man Johnson (who's secretly a mage!)!  ;P


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 19, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Maybe someone could play Old Man Johnson (who's secretly a mage!)!  ;P *




::shudder:: ;p

Kitana could extend some invitations to good posters - I can think of a couple (oh wait, we already _have_ Keia in this game ).  Anyway, that might be a good way to go, unless you just want to open up applications or something?


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

I would direct some e-mails to some good players and see if there interested.  Frankly, though I would keep Jemal and Garyh on.  Jemal's had intermittent computer troubles, and garyh . . . well, I don't know about garyh.  I'd just hate to loose him as a fellow player.

Keia

ps Thanks for the compiment!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

oh!

I wasn't thinking of getting rid of Jemal or Gary, I was thinking of adding on a few more.

;p


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

I've been very, very, _very_ busy recently with school stuff (midterms and such) and personal stuff (good stuff, don't worry!).  I totally wanna stick with the game, and I apologize for disappearing for a bit


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've been very, very, very busy recently with school stuff (midterms and such) and personal stuff (good stuff, don't worry!).  I totally wanna stick with the game, and I apologize for disappearing for a bit *




well I know why and i completely understand 

Speaking of which I'm getting GoT withdrawal!  LOL I haven't had to make a GM post a while...and that is commendable to you guys who are great, great posters to be able to go off on conversations like that.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 21, 2003)

We were on fire for awhile there, but it's quieted down a bit.   

Let's get this thing going again!!


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking of which I'm getting GoT withdrawal!  LOL I haven't had to make a GM post a while...and that is commendable to you guys who are great, great posters to be able to go off on conversations like that. *




Of course, I'm having a conversation with T-bull, who's gone for the weekend, *sigh*.

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 21, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course, I'm having a conversation with T-bull, who's gone for the weekend, *sigh*.
> 
> Keia *




Well okay, Keia, made a response for you before leaving (which I'm doing now).  Nothing else though - gotta run 

And you can go ahead and control my EoM character while I'm away if you want.  You know where the sheet is in the Gallery.  I dunno what to do there - I think he has 8 spell points left.

Okay, bye guys!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

ok

where ARE you taking Carlos, Jemal? 

I'd like to know so I can take you guys there.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't know if I want to know . . . 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I don't know if I want to know . . .
> 
> Keia *





heh...heh...oh...life is just BEGINNING to get interesting...for you, Malcolm, m'boy


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

It's been two days of excitement already - and the second day's not over yet!  How about a nice calm Christmas vacation . . . you know . . . peaceful . . . quiet . . . safe?! ^gulp^

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

Sorry . . . but *800* posts.  Hoody-hoo!  Course I can't compete with some. ^bows in the appropriate direction^

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Sorry . . . but 800 posts.  Hoody-hoo!  Course I can't compete with some. ^bows in the appropriate direction^
> 
> Keia *




hehe

;ppppppp

are you sticking that rear in my direction?


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

No ma'am  . . . Nooooo ma'am! . . . uh . . . unless that's what you . . . uh . . . wanted?  

Keia

ps. Welcome back.  Hope your break went well!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *No ma'am  . . . Nooooo ma'am! . . . uh . . . unless that's what you . . . uh . . . wanted?
> 
> Keia
> 
> ps. Welcome back.  Hope your break went well!! *




2500 posts!



Yes it was very relaxing (aside from being glued to CNN) I need to take breaks more often!


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 25, 2003)

*Finally! I have my life back again!*

I started in on Gangs of Texas yesterday. And now, after incredible struggle and strife, I can finally pull myself away from the computer. Great job all around! I especially love how there's just this feeling that everything's going to fall together in a huge pile in the end. This is a great read, and I can't wait to see what happens next. KitanaVorr, you've done an excellent job on both plot and presentation. I humbly bow before your skills.

Oh and by the way Velenne, Carlos is great. You've created an intriguing combination of memorable lines, personal fortitude and a bit of crazyness. He's fun to watch, and fun to root for. 

Well, don't mind me, I'm just going to be hiding in the corner over there. Yeah, the dark one. 

Thanks for showing me that there is the capability for great role-playing out there.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow!  Thanks!   *blush*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

hehe wow 

Always nice to have an affirming moment.  I'm glad people are enjoying the read. Thanks!

Hey guys, think this game would be good for the Story Hour?  LOL maybe we should make a link there or something.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

yeah, a story hour would be wicked..

BTW, I'm posting to the IC thread soon as I'm done with the OOC stuff.  (I go through OOC then head to the IC forum)

I think i've figured out part of the drawing-together plot.  That's why I'm taking Carlos to...
Ah, but that would be telling.  Just wait about 20-30 minutes and then go read the IC thread.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

Haven't forgotten about this.

Just waiting on a response from T-bull and the rest so we can 
keep going.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

yep

Need CARLOS though for posting with Jemal.

I might end up posting something for T-Bull if Krizzel doesn't start posting again soon so the game doesn't hold up for too long and you guys can actually get to day three sometime this month!


----------



## Velenne (Apr 4, 2003)

Carlos walked up to and into a nice mansion that's been recently cleaned.  Nothing out of the ordinary as far as he's concerned.  So far, he's just walked around whistling cause this is really Mike's show.  I'm waiting to be addressed or to have something more than a one-word post to go off of.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Carlos walked up to and into a nice mansion that's been recently cleaned.  Nothing out of the ordinary as far as he's concerned.  So far, he's just walked around whistling cause this is really Mike's show.  I'm waiting to be addressed or to have something more than a one-word post to go off of.   *




Yep I know, well I'll do the same with MIKE as I will with TBULL if need be as well.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

> Carlos grabs the rest of the stuff they've found and starts following Mike, "Ya I had it all back then. Brains, brawn, good looks, money, women, a little bald englishman to put on my socks. Then I found this little golden idol, see..."




Velenne,

Your posts crack me up sometimes.  You'd be surprised at the number of looks I get when I burst out laughing for (to them) no apparent reason.

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

LOL Thanks!  I aim to please!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm going to wait to post an update until Monday night since  most people are off doing Easter things.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

I'll be updating tommorrow night.

Final exam tommorrow.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2003)

Best of luck!!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

ok  I know things have been slow lately because I've been considering what to do about the people who haven't been posting lately.

I'm adding a new a player (nuke261) to the mix.  Still working out the details of his character.

Garyh's character (Lamar) will be put on NPC status until I hear back from him or he's back into playing again...lol but as he's now planning his wedding, I don't know if he'll be able to come up for air any time soon.

Krizzel's character (TBull) will be NPC'd by me until Krizzel comes back to the boards again.  Though this is a particularly bad time in the plot for him to be absent.  We'll have to see what I'll do about that.

As for everyone else, good job!  I'll be updating with a GM post tonight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

just wanted to say...3000th post!!!


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats!  Here's to three thousand more, though not by tomorrow 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2003)

3000!!!!!!  
Congrats, indeed!!!  I will be excited to get to 300!!

I have posted Tommy Swearingen to the Profile page.  That is 1 more post for me!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

Damn, Kit.  I started 2 weeks before you and I'm still working towards 2000!


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

I won't even talk about my year of lurking on the site, therefore my posts per day will always be low (though climbing).

GoT related:  Tommy looks pretty cool.  

Kit, Do any of us know him, either from neighborhood watch or anything else?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I won't even talk about my year of lurking on the site, therefore my posts per day will always be low (though climbing).
> 
> GoT related:  Tommy looks pretty cool.
> 
> ...




You know of him yes, but none of you know him personally.  Don't worry, he's about to get introduced into the story in quite spectacular way!

 

But that's for later on tonight when I update everyone.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Wait a minute . . . 

He's not the blood ring in my bathtub, is he?     

Actually, I'm looking forward to this. I also looking forward to getting through the night, but . . . . ("die horribly") . . . cannot get that out of my head.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Wait a minute . . .
> 
> He's not the blood ring in my bathtub, is he?
> 
> ...




lol...I think that's about to be replaced by other things.

oh Malcolm...Malcolm...Malcolm...


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

I tried to tell Malcolm he was getting into trouble . . . but he won't listen to me.

Malcolm's got the physical skills but he's not the wisest of the bunch.  Though his motivations and allegiances steer him right most of the time. . . 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I tried to tell Malcolm he was getting into trouble . . . but he won't listen to me.
> 
> Malcolm's got the physical skills but he's not the wisest of the bunch.  Though his motivations and allegiances steer him right most of the time. . .
> 
> Keia *





So, was it as good for you as it was for me?


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> So, was it as good for you as it was for me?*




It was only good for me if it was good for you.   

Sigh... 

Keia 
(working on the excuses Malcolm' ll give for being so late to dinner)


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Kit,

do you want me to hold up a bit and allow the others at 6:30 to catch up?  I'll keep going if you want.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 6, 2003)

Well, I just read through almost the entire log for GoT and I've got to say: Wow, I'm really impressed. I think it's a great game, excellent read. I'll be sure to follow this one. Thumbs up. 

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

hehe

thanks fanog!  I'm glad you enjoy it!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> do you want me to hold up a bit and allow the others at 6:30 to catch up?  I'll keep going if you want.
> 
> Keia *




don't worry about it - 
do whatever you want - it will all work out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

FYI in case anyone missed the announcement in the other thread....Krizzel will no longer be playing on enworld.  T-Bull is now an NPC.

I'm also recruiting some new players here


----------



## Catulle (May 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Jemal, I'm having the same problem with Cate in V:tM...but she and I differ in a few things so when we do differ I'm like NO NO NO THAT WAY and she's NO NO NO THIS WAY. *




Duly noted...

All in the name of research, of course...

Regards,

Barry

Edit: the more I read of this, the more impressed I am; to the point of addiction, really. Great, great stuff everybody. Wow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

eek!  lol when did I say that? Musta been waaaay back.  Trolling around the boards, eh Barry?



thanks for the affirmation!


----------



## Catulle (May 12, 2003)

P.8, about a third of the way down.

What can I say - it's been a slow weekend.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *P.8, about a third of the way down.
> 
> What can I say - it's been a slow weekend.
> 
> ...




aww -  poor baby

well I'm back!  And I've got plenty of energy to spare...to jumpstart a few things...troublemaker that I am


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 13, 2003)

Hey gang

I will post TDM update tommorrow night.

Welcome Fanog, Catulle, and Dvang to GoT - here's an infusion of more complexity goodness to the group.


----------



## Dvang (May 13, 2003)

Hi all! Glad to be joining, looks like it's fun!  Not sure if I'm bringing a new character in.. or possibly trying to take over T-Bull (whichever Kit prefers), but regardless I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Velenne (May 13, 2003)

Nice to have some new blood aboard!  I'm really eager to get moving on this story again!


----------



## Catulle (May 13, 2003)

I'm glad to be aboard as well. Now if I can only work out this d20 system thingy...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 16, 2003)

We're back!

And if anyone needs help with the d20 system, feel free to send me an email or catch me online.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2003)

Yay!!  Now to see what happens next in this great story!  Here's to getting everything rolling again!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 16, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Yay!!  Now to see what happens next in this great story!  Here's to getting everything rolling again!
> 
> Keia *




yes indeedy!

I'm waiting on Catulle's rendition of Amy - but that's not necessary to start the other two off.

Kia and TCW (trash can willy) look fine for now - when I send you the contact sheets tonight or tommorrow (I'm going out to do some partying tonight) -- it'll help you settle in.

Until then, wait until I have posted an "introduction" for each of you to state where you are and what you're up and when you see that "OOC" and title -- then go off and be post happy!


----------



## loxmyth (May 16, 2003)

Nooooo!  Not Jessica!  Say it ain't so, Kit!  Say it ain't so!!! 

um... sorry for the interruption.  Carry on.


----------



## Fanog (May 16, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm really happy to be in this game, hope I'll do it justice.

(As a not so good opening: Kit, could you hold off on introducing Kia until after the weekend, if possible? I'm going to move to a new room on saturday, and I'm not sure if I'll have my computer back online soon. Either way, I'll be back online monday on the university.)

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

ok np Fanog 


And as a warning to everyone who's never had me for a TDM before

question _everything_


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

btw Dvang

I'm going to need a picture for TCW

or I can come up with one on my own


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

How's this for you guys 

The new player line up - figured it was time to update.

And a theme song...

Gangs of Texas


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

btw

I'm starting to write this game up in the story hour so parts of the first day will be appearing as I do more write ups to ease the flow of reading.  You can always look back there to help you remember anything that happened.

I will keep dialogue exactly as is in the story hour as well as actions - fixing anything inconsistent, grammer, etc...

enjoy!


http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=819458#post819458


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2003)

Dvang,
When you get a chance, send me an email so we can discuss our characters a little.  Okay?

   Nuke
simekpug@raex.com


----------



## Catulle (May 18, 2003)

Sorry about the delay, folks. I'm still fiddling with a few bits and pieces over on the character gallery, so any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Other than that, I'm happy to learn adaptively.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

Here are some house rules the new guys may have missed.

LANGUAGE BONUS:
You can take an additional number of languages equal to your intelligence bonus but those languages are spoken only.

SKILL EMPHASIS FEAT:
You can pick one skill to emphasize for for +3.  This feat can be taken several times, but each time it applies to a different skill.  

SKILL FOCUS FEAT:
You can pick two skills to emphasize for a bonus of +2 to each.  This feat can be taken several times, but each time it applies to different skills.

*You cannot take a Skill Emphasis and Skill Focus on the same skill.*

EDIT:

I took the skill focus idea from Keia, but I believe I mentioned the above for this game.  If not, the rules are in effect for my other games so consider it in effect for this one.

I should mention that you should always remind me if you want me to roll for you in a particular area.  For example, you have a high knowledge score and you want to see if you could come up with a solution without actually having to think of a solution.  

I tend to work more off roleplaying and my dice rolls are generally not published (as you can tell).  Mostly because I think players enjoy thinking up things on their own and not relying on dice knowledge most of the time.

Tell me what you guys like.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Dvang,
> When you get a chance, send me an email so we can discuss our characters a little.  Okay?
> 
> Nuke
> simekpug@raex.com *



'

Make sure I'm copied on all the email?

;p


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

btw I'm not going to post an introduction to your character until I see the character sheet posted in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Dvang (May 18, 2003)

Ok, Willie is posted in the Gallery.  I wasn't sure how to insert the picture though.  Can someone explain how to do it please?


----------



## Indigo Veil (May 19, 2003)

*New reader here.*

Hey, all.  I just started reading the Story Hour for this campaign, and I just wanted to let you all know that it's coming along very nicely. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing more campaigns that aren't fantasy hack 'n' slash, and this campaign is at the top of that list. KitanaVorr, I'm really liking the gritty urban setting. Keep up the good work! ^_^


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

*Re: New reader here.*



			
				Indigo Veil said:
			
		

> *Hey, all.  I just started reading the Story Hour for this campaign, and I just wanted to let you all know that it's coming along very nicely. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing more campaigns that aren't fantasy hack 'n' slash, and this campaign is at the top of that list. KitanaVorr, I'm really liking the gritty urban setting. Keep up the good work! ^_^ *




Thanks!

I couldn't do it without my awesome players though.  Without them I am just an artist with twisted and melodramatic dreams.



Now I can inflict it on them...heh heh heh.


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

Kia is all statted up, and ready to go. 

Let's see where this takes us, I've got a not-so-good feeling about it all....  

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

*cough*

Our theme song in Russian....

And yes, it is very hard not to laugh...I've  never heard rap performed quite that way before...and yet its cool in an odd way.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

*Oh My XXX*  That was hilarious.  At a couple points I wasn't sure if I should play it backwards.  The opera singer chorus for the rap song was the best? (okay worst) part.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

*TDM Evaluation Time!*

ok

Time to get some feedback in order to make the game better for you.

Please email me answers to these questions and please be as honest as you can (er and polite too).

1. What about this game makes you want to play it more?  Basically what you want me NOT to change.

2. What's something about this game that you don't like much about?  Basically what you want me TO change.

3. What future (short or long term) goals or experiences do you want for your character?  Or are you happy with letting me direct it for you?

4. Any other comments?


----------



## Catulle (May 23, 2003)

Because my timing sucks...

I'm likely to be totally without net access until monday evening, (going to the grandparents' and I think computers are regarded as black magic up there) so I thought I should really let you know; I'd have posted this sooner, but things didn't confirm 'till quite late in the week.

Thanks, and the game looks great - feedback to come through email.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

Kit,

Regarding Rosa's comment about Lamar and the Lobos.  Does Malcolm know why there's trouble there.  Was it because of Lamar's brother?  If Malcolm doesn't know about it, he'll ask Rosa before she leaves about it.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> Regarding Rosa's comment about Lamar and the Lobos.  Does Malcolm know why there's trouble there.  Was it because of Lamar's brother?  If Malcolm doesn't know about it, he'll ask Rosa before she leaves about it.
> 
> Keia *




Yeah - Malcolm knows that Lamar's brother (who died in a drive-by-execution) was a Panther.  His brother died about 3 years ago I believe - check out Lamar's background history for more info on that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 25, 2003)

Since its memorial day weekend and most people (in the U.S. anyway) are probably away at relatives until Monday - I'll slow down the updating to allow them time to post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Velenne _*
> OOC: Anything left to do here?  It's been so long since we've had much activity, I've almost forgotten where to pick up.   *






> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_*
> Carlos started downstairs with Lamar following right behind him.  As his fingers played with the pen, he realized that it had an odd weight to it.
> *


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

ok its about that time again when your senile TDM needs to be updated on who has what.

Location Recap:

Carlos, Kia, Mike, Malcolm are inside T-Bull's house around the dinner table.

Amy is outside the door to T-Bull's house.

TWC, Tommy are on Bourbon street.

Object Recap:

Carlos has a pen + blue liquid, detective's card, Jessica's badge, the computer disks.
Mike has his father's journal, a Simtex brochure, Momma's Jazz receipt, Jessica's card.
TWC has a handfull of dirt and a bottle?

I'm not sure what else everyone has.  Tommy, Kia, Amy currently have nothing yet.  Is that everything?  Or have I missed something from earlier?

Most clues have come in the form of information or your character just didn't pick it up when it was presented, so forgive me if I don't remember who has what object. This gathering, though, is a perfect opportunity to go over clues and jog memories once everyone gets comfortable enough for discussion.  Of course you don't have to if you don't want to.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Kit,

Were you considering starting a new thread as well since the IC thread is getting dangerously over 600 posts?

As for Malcolm, he has stuff in his daypack (for carrying stuff when he runs).  Mosquito spray I think was the only thing he had different in there.  I'll add more here if I find it (reading through all of my posts again - over time).

Oh, he has a lot of cologne on too.  Suppose I better wash that out before I become flammable!! 

Keia


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

Hey all!

Is Lamar still around?  Or did Dogman off him while I was away?  If you're game for me to return, I'd like to come back.

Thanks!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hey all!
> 
> Is Lamar still around?  Or did Dogman off him while I was away?  If you're game for me to return, I'd like to come back.
> 
> Thanks! *




Hey!  Glad to see you're back.  Yes, Lamar is still there and you can have him back.  He's at the table right now with the others so feel free to join in when you're ready.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Nuke261

I need you to please post so I can move the story along.

Thanks,

Kit


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 1, 2003)

Sorry Kit,
No excuse.
I took care of it as soon as I read your post.
  Thanks!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks!

Now for Velenne


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey everyone, just a general announcement, not really directed at anybody.

I usually don't expect much during the weekends, so don't worry, but I do ask that each of you check the thread at least once every day to make sure it isn't your turn to post - meaning either I indicated that its time to post or that someone is talking to you and waiting for an answer.

Those of you who are vacation - etc gone, that's fine, just let me know so I won't be waiting for your post and can gloss over your portion if I have to.

I'd like to pick up the speed of the game again - and hopefully we can move onto the third day before I have to leave for business and the game is paused for a week and a half.

Thanks!

Your slightly frazzled TDM,

Kit


----------



## Velenne (Jun 1, 2003)

Busted...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

Everyone,
Wanted to mention I am getting a new computer tomorrow.  It should not effect anything, but I wanted to post a heads up in case it does.
Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Catulle (Jun 2, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *I am getting a new computer tomorrow.*




Just had to rub it in, right?  

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Fanog (Jun 3, 2003)

Sweet! 

Now let's see if Kia would feel guilty spying on her brother and his friends like that. 

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Busted... *




Always a pleasure.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Nuke

I added something to the end of the TDM post for Tommy so don't forget to take a gander at it before you post.  Hope your new computer works out for you!  Gotta love it!

Kit


----------



## Catulle (Jun 3, 2003)

Quick query:- 

Can Amy place the face of the man she saw as she left the garage with a Current Events check? Or is it the wrong skill? Or, for that matter, have you already handled that and I in all my obliviousness simply missed it?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Quick query:-
> 
> Can Amy place the face of the man she saw as she left the garage with a Current Events check? Or is it the wrong skill? Or, for that matter, have you already handled that and I in all my obliviousness simply missed it?
> 
> ...




Nope.  She couldn't place the face of the man.  One way to handle it would be to roll Dog Man's reputation bonus outside of Fifthward.  But a current events roll or a general knowledge check would work in this case.

You can of course always request that I roll again in lieu of Amy trying again to remember the man's face (written in game of course).  But occassionally I will always check to see if she does remember anything if it fits the story or if something might jog her memory.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 3, 2003)

Cheers for the clarification. I wasn't sure of the 'ettiquette' of the situation... 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Cheers for the clarification. I wasn't sure of the 'ettiquette' of the situation...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




Meaning in asking me for something?

The only ettiquette I require is:

1. politeness
2. glibness
3. that you always ask questions and question me 
4. that you know to bugger off when I tell you its over


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Jemal

Your turn to dazzle the group with Mike's story and perception on the whole issue so far.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 5, 2003)

There - I hope Kia will be able to make herself useful during this conversation, even though she's got nothing substantial to add.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *There - I hope Kia will be able to make herself useful during this conversation, even though she's got nothing substantial to add.
> 
> Fanog *




Nope, but you'll see where she fits in soon I believe  if everyone makes the right connections.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Alright

I need to see some posts from Dvang, Nuke261, Jemal and Gary before I have to leave for DC.  I'll try emailing each of you tonight or snaring you on AOL or MSN if you haven't posted by the time I get home tonight.

Thanks!

Kit


----------



## Dvang (Jun 5, 2003)

I posted, sorry I was a bit late.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Nope, but you'll see where she fits in soon I believe  if everyone makes the right connections. *




Is already thinking corporate espionage...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

ok Dvang?

Will be wrapping up Tommy and Willy's scene tonight - unless you guys have anything else you want to do?  Just let me know.  You'll be interrupting the dinner scene (if that isn't already obvious)

Kit


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Kitana, ('course you already know from my other post, but . . . )

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

*whispers* he's following me..._following_ me I tell ya....

 

Have a good trip!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Well

I'm giving Dvang until tonight to post, and after that I'll be moving the story forward in time a bit to facilitate.

Kit


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Tyrese Gibson makes a perfect T-Bull - and damn is he hot!



Just had to share...not that I think any of you would appreciate it but oh well.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought I recalled that you already had a picture for T-Bull, but I couldn't find it. This one is pretty close to how I imagined him, too. A little too skinny perhaps.
I won't comment on his 'hotness', not my cup of tea. 

Fanog

(Kit, I miss you avatar... )


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> (Kit, I miss you avatar... ) *




Look what you've inspired!



http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54258


----------



## Fanog (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to see your original avatar back.

Yay...   (sp?)

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Glad to see your original avatar back.
> 
> Yay...   (sp?)
> 
> Fanog *




You know what's funny?  Lots of people I've never really talked to before have been asking me to change my avatar back to this one or after I change it back and telling me "THANK YOU for changing it back".  Was the other one truly that horrendous?


----------



## Velenne (Jun 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Tyrese Gibson makes a perfect T-Bull - and damn is he hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WAY too skinny.  I pictured T-Bull looking like a linebacker, not a punter.  

Carlos could kick Tyrese's @$$!  (Hey John Liquizamo was a boxer in a few movies)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

umm...Dvang...could you revise your post?

I already fast-forwarded Willy + Tommy to a different time.  I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear, I'll go clarify it in my post.

Currently you're sitting in the back of the patrol car and Tommy is sitting in the front.  The door is unlocked so if you still have the sudden urge to jump out of the car and run...go for it.

Kit


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

ok

I need you guys to wake up a little.

I know its summer and all about vacations and how it gets busy and hot...but I do need you guys to get ready as alot of things will be happening and pretty fast probably so those that need to post - please post.

I won't move people automatically so if you're not where you can be - you'll miss out on the action when it occurs.  So keep attentive!

Hopefully day 2 will end this week and then day three will begin.

Kit


----------



## Catulle (Jun 24, 2003)

Noted. I've been pretty annoyed at myself about my timing of late. Not that it's an excuse, but...

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Just wanted to say....beautiful posts, so far, ya'all, absolutely beautiful 

I won't be updating until late tonight which hopefully gives everyone who hasn't posted yet a chance to get in before I move forward some.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't think I can really take credit for mine, somehow.

I was thinking about my post, when I had this weird deja-vu effect. Somehow, I thought I had already written the post before.  After that, it kind of wrote itself... (I may just have read something like this before; does anyone have any clue?)

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *I don't think I can really take credit for mine, somehow.
> 
> I was thinking about my post, when I had this weird deja-vu effect. Somehow, I thought I had already written the post before.  After that, it kind of wrote itself... (I may just have read something like this before; does anyone have any clue?)
> 
> Fanog *




Still, I consider you one of the excellent writers in this forum so either way many kudos to you!

So whenever I give any of yous-guys credit - take it, prance around with it, show it off on the town and add it to the increasing vanity pile!


----------



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

<-- points at his vanity pile and preens.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 25, 2003)

I try to make it a personal rule never, ever to prance. It may give off the wrong impression. 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *I try to make it a personal rule never, ever to prance. It may give off the wrong impression.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




Right...and who spent a weekend pretending to be a fairy?


----------



## Fanog (Jun 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Still, I consider you one of the excellent writers in this forum so either way many kudos to you!*



/_looks shy, but does a little dance before diving back to his study material._


----------



## Catulle (Jun 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Right...and who spent a weekend <content deleted>*



Aaaahh...

*Look! Kittens!!*







Regards,

Barry


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

What were they talking about . . . . ohhh, kittens.  they're cute . . . Huh?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So cute...sooooo cute......

*drools*


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *What were they talking about . . . . ohhh, kittens.  they're cute . . . Huh?*




Ummm, I've got to go out with the guys and eat some red meat . . . and I don't know when I coming home.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ummm, I've got to go out with the guys and eat some red meat . . . and I don't know when I coming home.
> 
> Keia *




Its too late.

You've been "cuti-fied"

Prance, my friend..._prance_!

btw - to anyone whose played the new Matrix game -...ROFL have you seen how the guy prances when you step right and jump?  Freaking hilarious...I could repeat that for hours (yes I'm easily amused)


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

_Prance?!?_ I do not prance . . . with only the occasional happy DanceTM the exception. . . . 

Speaking of happy dances . . . nah, not yet.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll be posting an update tommorrow.

I think Amy is waiting on a response from Carlos atm....

Tell me if there's anything anyone else wants to do for the night?  If not then tell me what you'll be doing tonight and we can move on to tommorrow


----------



## Velenne (Jul 12, 2003)

Ok, after that post, I'm going to have to go kill something and eat some red meat to regain my manhood....  *grabs a .22 and a fork*


----------



## Fanog (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey, Kia isn't crying (yet).

Just for the record...


----------

